# King Mud of Drivel.....#21



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

of my own thread and there is nothing Keebs can do about it    Yeah baby




Update Driveler # 21  and i am King


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

took ya long enough to figure out how to do it!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> took ya long enough to figure out how to do it!



You say sir to me when you are in this thread, For i am King and will bannash you to a life of serving Les.


----------



## pstrahin (May 21, 2012)

U Elvis?  I node he wadn't dead!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> U Elvis?  I node he wadn't dead!



mehbe


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You say sir to me when you are in this thread, For i am King and will bannash you to a life of serving Les.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You say sir to me when you are in this thread, For i am King and will bannash you to a life of serving Les.



I like that idea


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like that idea



Any time Bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> of my own thread and there is nothing Keebs can do about it    Yeah baby






Really . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really . . .



Dont come in here startin nothing with the King


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont come in here startin nothing with the King



Your move Quack Daddy.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Your move Quack Daddy.....



Hey whose side you on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont come in here startin nothing with the King







King Doo Doo . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2012)

Kang yes, King not so much....


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey whose side you on



I bleed mustard... 

Just wanted to see what the old man was gonna do.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> King Doo Doo . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kang yes, King not so much....



Blah, blah, blah, all i heard was King or Kang, same thing


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I bleed mustard...
> 
> Just wanted to see what the old man was gonna do.



A-team


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> same thing



Not in the Urban Dictionary...


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> A-team



Woot! Woot! 

MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not in the Urban Dictionary...



Aint you got some weather to go check on, or political articles to post. Quit bothering the King in his own thread


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Woot! Woot!
> 
> MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
> MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

Hey King....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Yes sir , go ahead..........


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

As King, you can order a certain someone to eat mustard on her biscuits instead of that yucky syrup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint you got some weather to go check on, or political articles to post. Quit bothering the King in his own thread



Obama just called, he said he needs to have a word with you about this "king" thing.


----------



## stringmusic (May 21, 2012)

Can hot pockets be the official food for this thread your hiness?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> As King, you can order a certain someone to eat mustard on her biscuits instead of that yucky syrup.



She's already swapped over, she likes puttin up a front, i figure if it makes her feel better what can it hurt. I'll get a pic of her pantry for ya , mustard everywhere.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Can hot pockets be the official food for this thread your hiness?



Only if it's a mustard flavored Hot Pocket


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Can hot pockets be the official food for this thread your hiness?





Les Miles said:


> Only if it's a mustard flavored Hot Pocket



This


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Obama just called, he said he needs to have a word with you about this "king" thing.



I've never talked to him and dont plan on it, but seeing how he's got your number tell him i'm to busy to talk. Thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I've never talked to him and dont plan on it, but seeing how he's got your number tell him i'm to busy to talk. Thanks



I told him, he didn't like that answer and said some of DOJ Holders men would be down to see you pretty soon. Just look for the unmarked black helicopters.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

Watch out King!

The mustard haters are planning something sinister. They got Mr. Pink Toenails lurking around here somewhere....


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2012)

Seems an old Metallica song belongs here......now where is it


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told him, he didn't like that answer and said some of DOJ Holders men would be down to see you pretty soon. Just look for the unmarked black helicopters.


I shoot unmarked black helicopters down like doves on baited pnut field. 


Les Miles said:


> Watch out King!
> 
> The mustard haters are planning something sinister. They got Mr. Pink Toenails lurking around here somewhere....



Just give him a couple bottles of MakersMark and he'll leave quietly with out any trouble.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Seems an old Metallica song belongs here......now where is it



I dunno but you find it, feel free to post it


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Now where is that Keebs at , i need my bisquits.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I shoot unmarked black helicopters down like doves on baited pnut field.
> :



So you dove hunt with Quack huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you dove hunt with Quack huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you dove hunt with Quack huh?






Shhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you dove hunt with Quack huh?



Quack don't have no dove field..that's a myth.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Now where is that Keebs at , i need my bisquits.


 Can't teach you nuttin, can we?  It was left right where you told me to leave it...............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can't teach you nuttin, can we?  It was left right where you told me to leave it...............



You know my memory aint that good,....... Morning


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES

Just because...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
> MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
> MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
> MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES*MUSTARD RULES
> ...



No Crying on the new carpet ya knucklehead,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> No Crying on the new carpet ya knucklehead,,,










I got it all clean and shiny for ya King Mud.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You know my memory aint that good,....... Morning





mudracing101 said:


> No Crying on the new carpet ya knucklehead,,,


 trouble in paradise?


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got it all clean and shiny for ya Mud King.











 you're sooo sweet!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got it all clean and shiny for ya King Mud.


 Thank ya 


Keebs said:


> trouble in paradise?



I dont know wether to hug ya or smack ya


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thank ya
> 
> 
> I dont know wether to hug ya or _*smack ya*_


 careful saying that around some of these guys, they like getting kanky!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> careful saying that around some of these GIRLS, they like getting kanky!



REALLY  ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thank ya
> 
> 
> I dont know wether to hug ya or smack ya





Keebs said:


> careful saying that around some of these guys, they like getting kanky!





Smackme Kangster !!! 




mudracing101 said:


> REALLY  ...





REALLY . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Smackme Kangster !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> REALLY  ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Smackme Kangster !!!
> REALLY . . .





mudracing101 said:


>


 tole ya so!


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> No Crying on the new carpet ya knucklehead,,,



Wasn't me. It's that stupid Court Jester you hired to do magic tricks.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Wasn't me. It's that stupid Court Jester you hired to do magic tricks.



Ya think we should fire him or just take his liquor


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya think we should fire him or just take his liquor



Both!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Both!



But who would be the new court Jester


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

If Mud is da Kang, who be his Queen ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Both!



NO! Don't fire him. He's the one with the liquor.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If Mud is da Kang, who be his Queen ???



Who do you think. 
Let me give you a hint. They ride home together Eryday.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO! Don't fire him. He's the one with the liquor.



Good point, thats why the King surrounds himself with smart people


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If Mud is da Kang, who be his Queen ???



You mean Queens.. plural, its good to be King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good point, thats why the King surrounds himself with smart people



He thinks I'm smart. HE THINKS I'M SMART!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He thinks I'm smart. HE THINKS I'M SMART!


 'cause you is!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'cause you is!



ya think so. Tell H22 that.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ya think so. Tell H22 that.


 I'll do it, he won't argue with me.................. much............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'cause you is!





Keebs said:


> I'll do it, he won't argue with me.................. much............



Hey, when ya hollar at em, ask and see if the Cafe is open


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, when ya hollar at em, ask and see _*if the Cafe is open*_


 I already know that answer................


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I already know that answer................



 Yep, me too


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Somebody fix the King a drank.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody fix the King a drank.



Here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got us both one.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, mmmm.. its good too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, mmmm.. its good too



It is rather refreshing aint it. 
I'll clean my mess up.


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

this whole thread is...........odd...........just sayin....................


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> this whole thread is...........odd...........just sayin....................



Go fix us a Fried spam sammwich and i'll explain a couple things to ya. Dont forget the mustard.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> this whole thread is...........odd...........just sayin....................



mustard


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> mustard



See ,, you understand


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Go fix us a Fried spam sammwich and i'll explain a couple things to ya. Dont forget the mustard.





ummmmm..........I'm always ready for a SPAM sammich........with MUSTARD


you a good kang!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> mustard





mudracing101 said:


> See ,, you understand



Lukikus is a pretty smart feller...........even if he is from Florida..........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Lukikus2 (May 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> Lukikus is a pretty smart feller...........even if he is from Florida..........



Hey, I resemble that. 



mudracing101 said:


>





Get him! 30 days in the dungeon. Water and bread only. 



























With MUSTARD!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Hey, I resemble that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you been in my Dungeon? Its way cool down there. Bar , wommenz, chains


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Have you been in my Dungeon? Its way cool down there. Bar , wommenz, chains




did somebody say "chains" and "mustard"??......that's almost as good as a SPAM sammich.......


----------



## stringmusic (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Lukikus2 (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Have you been in my Dungeon? Its way cool down there. Bar , wommenz, chains



Yep. Meant to ask what some of those mechanical contraptions were. Maybe later.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

stringmusic said:


>



Dont think i forgot about you , check the chest on the left  of the bar, Hot pockets galore


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Yep. Meant to ask what some of those mechanical contraptions were. Maybe later.



If n you  cant figure em out ask Quack he knows how to use them all


----------



## baldfish (May 22, 2012)

So this is the the new dribel thread
Where's Quack he need to be smacked


----------



## stringmusic (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont think i forgot about you , check the chest on the left  of the bar, Hot pockets galore




You da best king eva!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

baldfish said:


> So this is the the new dribel thread
> Where's Quack he need to be smacked


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> You da best king eva!!!!



I know


----------



## baldfish (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



So you agree quack need smacked


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

baldfish said:


> So you agree quack need smacked



Not only does he need it he prefers it


----------



## stringmusic (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Not only does he need it he prefers it


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2012)

Housewarming present.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Housewarming present.



Well hey you good looking gift giving hottie, come on in... Its good to be King


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs!!


 yes?


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Housewarming present.



That is so kind of you.  I will pm you with my address.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes?



Put us a  lil music up , a video would be nice


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> That is so kind of you.  I will pm you with my address.



That goes in my castle bar ya idjit


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That goes in my castle bar ya idjit



So sorry King Driveler.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> So sorry King Driveler.



Its ok


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Just looked outside and Les is putting that big ole boat in the Moat


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

you was gonna be a good king to you mentioned Hotpockets


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> you was gonna be a good king to you mentioned Hotpockets



I aim to please all brother


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just looked outside and Les is putting that big ole boat in the Moat




i'm going outside with Les...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2012)

haaay.......by


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just looked outside and Les is putting that big ole boat in the Moat



You didn't warn him bout that big ole gator?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Every body to the boat


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Put us a  lil music up , a video would be nice


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't warn him bout that big ole gator?



No gators in my moat, you know first hand with this bunch they will have em on the grill by dark


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't warn him bout that big ole gator?



Les ain't skeered of no gator........he can do magic


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Every body to the boat



On my way.



Keebs said:


>



Great song Keebs.



mudracing101 said:


> No gators in my moat, you know first hand with this bunch they will have em on the grill by dark



Grilled Gator for dinner!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Every body to the boat




I'll guard the bar while ya'll are gone. 



mudracing101 said:


> No gators in my moat, you know first hand with this bunch they will have em on the grill by dark



You are so right about that.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

I'll be back after lunch, all of ya'll are in charge.


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> Les ain't skeered of no gator........he can do magic



Well ain't no baby back ribs appeared in front of me so I'd say he's still in apprentice mode and hasn't quite made it to full blown "MAGIC MAN" just yet.  




Speakin of ribs.... Keebs... Mud...


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

Now I'm King......Spam sammiches for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll be back after lunch, all of ya'll are in charge.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well ain't no baby back ribs appeared in front of me so I'd say he's still in apprentice mode and hasn't quite made it to full blown "MAGIC MAN" just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes we do, soon too!


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> Now I'm King......Spam sammiches for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



With Cheez and MUSTARD


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Oh lawd. He's gonna be very angry when he comes back from lunch to an empty bar and the boat belly up in the moat.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh lawd. He's gonna be very angry when he comes back from lunch to an empty bar and the boat belly up in the moat.


----------



## baldfish (May 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Housewarming present.





Keebs said:


> yes?



Hello Hawties
Hopefully the king will share some suds


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Hello Hawties
> Hopefully the king will share some suds



It's a free for all. He's gone to lunch.
Here ya go.


don't tell him I gave it to ya.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Hello Hawties
> Hopefully the king will share some suds


 CHARRRRLIIEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

*BEST NEWS EVER!!!!!!!



SHE is leaving at 2:00 today FOR GOOD!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## baldfish (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a free for all. He's gone to lunch.
> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks gettin free beer from hawties is always good



Keebs said:


> CHARRRRLIIEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!



Well Hello Stranger


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Well Hello Stranger


 How you been doin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

SHE is leaving at 2:00 today FOR GOOD!!!!!!!!!!
[/SIZE][/FONT][/B][/SIZE][/QUOTE]

This calls for a celebration. Everybody to the bar!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

I am so ready to P-A-R-T-Y!!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SHE is leaving at 2:00 today FOR GOOD!!!!!!!!!!
> [/size][/font][/b][/size]



This calls for a celebration. Everybody to the bar! 
[/quote]


----------



## baldfish (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How you been doin?




Doing good and what I cant get away with


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Doing good and what I cant get away with


 That's my bro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Party in the moat! Everybody grab your bathing suits and load up the coolers. Keebs is in charge of music. I'll bring some hooli hoops.
Poor Mud is missing all the fun.


----------



## baldfish (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That's my bro!




Did you expect anything else


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Party in the moat! Everybody grab your bathing suits and load up the coolers. Keebs is in charge of music. I'll bring some hooli hoops.
> Poor Mud is missing all the fun.





No Nekkid Twista ???


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Party in the moat! Everybody grab your bathing suits and load up the coolers. Keebs is in charge of music. I'll bring some hooli hoops.
> Poor Mud is missing all the fun.


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Party in the moat! Everybody grab your bathing suits and load up the coolers. Keebs is in charge of music. I'll bring some hooli hoops.
> Poor Mud is missing all the fun.




I'm going in nekkid...........


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Did you expect anything else


 nope, nada, not at all!


Hooked On Quack said:


> No Nekkid Twista ???


 that's a given......... DUH! I'll even bring the "good" oil...............


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> I'm going in nekkid...........


 Do you skinny dip or chunky dunk like me?


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Do you skinny dip or chunky dunk like me?




depends...........on how cold the water is


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)




----------



## baldfish (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No Nekkid Twista ???







Keebs said:


> nope, nada, not at all!
> 
> that's a given......... DUH! I'll even bring the "good" oil...............



How you been doing
been doing anything I wouldn't do


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

baldfish said:


> How you been doing
> been doing anything I wouldn't do


 now you know you already know the answer to that............


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Ya`ll quit castin` them lustful eyes on my new knife that Raleigh is makin` for me!!! 




Purty, ain`t it!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll quit castin` them lustful eyes on my new knife that Raleigh is makin` for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much pear relish & mango jelly to take it off your hands?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How much pear relish & mango jelly to take it off your hands?






I ain`t listenin`.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll quit castin` them lustful eyes on my new knife that Raleigh is makin` for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Link ???


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Repeating just so everyone can enjoy my news!!!!!!!!


Keebs said:


> *BEST NEWS EVER!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t listenin`.....


 come on now...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Link ???


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=690845


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Repeating just so everyone can enjoy my news!!!!!!!!



YAW HOOO


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> come on now...........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=690845






No comprendo.....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *BEST NEWS EVER!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wowsers...only an hour or so to go!


----------



## baldfish (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> now you know you already know the answer to that............



Yeah but I like to hear it


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2012)

Pardon me, but is this now the Drivel Thread?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Repeating just so everyone can enjoy my news!!!!!!!!



She's leaving on that 2:00 train from Keeb's work.
She aint going back to find that she aint been missed at all. 
Yeah, she's leaving.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Laaaaaaaawd, Ima a one man band . . .


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pardon me, but is this now the Drivel Thread?



I think it must be.  Erybody is here now since Mud is King.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well ain't no baby back ribs appeared in front of me so I'd say he's still in apprentice mode and hasn't quite made it to full blown "MAGIC MAN" just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been waiting on you , Mrs. Hawtness.... you can bring fishbait too


rydert said:


> Now I'm King......Spam sammiches for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are fired


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh lawd. He's gonna be very angry when he comes back from lunch to an empty bar and the boat belly up in the moat.





Keebs said:


> *BEST NEWS EVER!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah


baldfish said:


> Thanks gettin free beer from hawties is always good


The life of King is good aint it


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Party in the moat! Everybody grab your bathing suits and load up the coolers. Keebs is in charge of music. I'll bring some hooli hoops.
> Poor Mud is missing all the fun.


I've been spying from the upper deck, see who i can trust and all


Hooked On Quack said:


> No Nekkid Twista ???


With me being King Nekkid twista is mandatory


Nicodemus said:


> No comprendo.....



Evening Nick


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaaaawd, Ima a one man band . . .





King Quack and his new thread...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Howdy Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> King Quack and his new thread...



Uhmmm hold up , read post one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> King Quack and his new thread...





mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmm hold up , read post one






You heard da man, your reign is OVA !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You heard da man, your reign is OVA !!!!



Oh no it aint, i'd throw ya in the dungeon but its to nice down there and thats where the liquor is


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> YAW HOOO


 yeah, come'on!



Nicodemus said:


> No comprendo.....





boneboy96 said:


> Wowsers...only an hour or so to go!


And da count down is _*ON*_!!


baldfish said:


> Yeah but I like to hear it


 you know I have to whisper that in your ear while I wub that beautiful bald head of yours............


rhbama3 said:


> Pardon me, but is this now the Drivel Thread?


lemme check and I'll get back to ya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's leaving on that 2:00 train from Keeb's work.
> She aint going back to find that she aint been missed at all.
> Yeah, she's leaving.


 sing it sista from another mista!



Hooked On Quack said:


> You heard da man, your reign is OVA !!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

I is back now...


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Nope, ain't gonna get me down........... love me some Abb's!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I is back now...



Where you been.  Mrs. Hornet and Keebs drunk all muds beer and turned his boat over.  It has been anarchy!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I is back now...


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I is back now...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

No mo Krystals for Quack . . .


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Where you been.  Mrs. Hornet and Keebs drunk all muds beer and turned his boat over.  It has been anarchy!



I had a problem with my shower. It's all fixed now.


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No mo Krystals for Quack . . .



Hows the gut feelin now?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You heard da man, your reign is OVA !!!!




Makers Mark, just sayin`...  




Les Miles said:


> I is back now...




Not for long, you knucklehead! I saw dat!!  




Keebs said:


> Nope, ain't gonna get me down........... love me some Abb's!





I sure do like that purty lil ol` gal!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I is back now...



Sorry bout your boat. I had NOTHING to do with it.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>





pstrahin said:


> Where you been.  Mrs. Hornet and Keebs drunk all muds beer and turned his boat over.  It has been anarchy!


 tattle tail, tattle tail, hang your britches on a nail, hang'em high, hang'em low, hang'em at the picture show!


turtlebug said:


>


 Didja see my NEWS!??!?!


Nicodemus said:


> I sure do like that purty lil ol` gal!!


 you got good taste in wimen AND your drank!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Makers Mark, just sayin`...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 Nic , i done told ya i got a whole room just for you, ya need to read back some.


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry bout your boat. I had NOTHING to do with it.



Idjits!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hows the gut feelin now?






I pity da fool that walks into my office.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


>




You comin or not


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 668064
> Nic , i done told ya i got a whole room just for you, ya need to read back some.





Regards, King Mud...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Not for long, you knucklehead! I saw dat!!





http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6937718&posted=1#post6937718


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I had a problem with my shower. It's all fixed now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Picked up a sweeeeeeeet, Marlin stainless steel, laminated stock, Nikon scope, 22 mag, with 4 boxes of shells from the S & S, going to meet tomorrow !!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 668069
> You comin or not



DUDE! 

Baby Backs! 


I'm there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No mo Krystals for Quack . . .



And your just now figuring that out


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I pity da fool that walks into my office.



them kristals will swell ya up fer sure, make ya look like yer sittin on the front uf a bass boat when ya hit the potty........bbbbrrrfft


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> DUDE!
> 
> Baby Backs!
> 
> ...



Here you geaux Bugsy. Ribs just for you.


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Oh King Mud, I have broughtest thou a gift.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

13 minutes and she is taking stuff out to her vehicle!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 13 minutes and she is taking stuff out to her vehicle!!!!!



You gonna hold the door, or let the door hit where the good Lord split?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 13 minutes and she is taking stuff out to her vehicle!!!!!



wipe that grin off your face. Your posed to be sad she's leavin.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Oh King Mud, I have broughtest thou a gift.


THanks pal


Keebs said:


> 13 minutes and she is taking stuff out to her vehicle!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wipe that grin off your face. Your posed to be sad she's leavin.


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Here you geaux Bugsy. Ribs just for you.



Plate color is bad. Reflectin off your avatar. Givin me a headache.  





pstrahin said:


> Oh King Mud, I have broughtest thou a gift.



Copycat    





Keebs said:


> 13 minutes and she is taking stuff out to her vehicle!!!!!



I think we'll have to order a couple of Icehouse to go wif dem ribs in celebration for ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Picked up a sweeeeeeeet, Marlin stainless steel, laminated stock, Nikon scope, 22 mag, with 4 boxes of shells from the S & S, going to meet tomorrow !!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wipe that grin off your face. Your posed to be sad she's leavin.



Keebs probably gave her gas money this morning just to make sure she really leaves.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wipe that grin off your face. Your posed to be sad she's leavin.


 I can'ts help it!!!!!!!!


turtlebug said:


> I think we'll have to order a couple of Icehouse to go wif dem ribs in celebration for ya.





turtlebug said:


> Keebs probably gave her gas money this morning just to make sure she really leaves.


 Honey, I'd PUSH that big ol SUV of her's to her house to make sure she leaves!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

ok, gonna clock back in *early* just out of the goodness of my heart..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



EVERYBODY TO THE DUNGEON. PARTY TIME!


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Plate color is bad. Reflectin off your avatar. Givin me a headache.



I like this new avatar better... Nic probably won't.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

You better be glad that you do good fishin` reports!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like this new avatar better... Nic probably won't.





Nicodemus said:


> You better be glad that you do good fishin` reports!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

what is she waiting on?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You better be glad that you do good fishin` reports!



You got any leaky faucets that need fixing?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You got any leaky faucets that need fixing?





Send your plumber on down here, King Les!


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what is she waiting on?!?!?!?!??!?!



For you to grovel at her feet begging her to stay.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what is she waiting on?!?!?!?!??!?!



you to give her a big ole hug and a kiss on the cheek and tell her how much you're gonna miss her and start crying etc...

Tell her she's holding up the PARTY


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> For you to grovel at her feet begging her to stay.


 ain't gonna happen.................... wait, is that what you did with the last one?!?!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> you to give her a big ole hug and a kiss on the cheek and tell her how much you're gonna miss her and start crying etc...
> 
> Tell her she's holding up the PARTY


I will hug her by and do my best to contain myself........... lawd, now she's walking back & forth, sheesh, give it UP already!


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

I gotta go raise the boat up out of the moat. I'll see you idjits later.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Send your plumber on down here, King Les!


Bout done got you figured out


Keebs said:


> ain't gonna happen.................... wait, is that what you did with the last one?!?!
> 
> I will hug her by and do my best to contain myself........... lawd, now she's walking back & forth, sheesh, give it UP already!



Patience


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't gonna happen.................... wait, is that what you did with the last one?!?!
> 
> I will hug her by and do my best to contain myself........... lawd, now she's walking back & forth, sheesh, give it UP already!



Oh lawd. Sounds like she's contemplating staying.


----------



## stringmusic (May 22, 2012)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nCypdRyRi24?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nCypdRyRi24?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I gotta go raise the boat up out of the moat. I'll see you idjits later.



Already had that taken care of for ya..


----------



## stringmusic (May 22, 2012)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QjaSWtL7LY8?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QjaSWtL7LY8?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what is she waiting on?!?!?!?!??!?!






She's changed her mind !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh lawd. Sounds like she's contemplating staying.



Yep she's staying


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Chunk a rock at her Keebs !! !


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

She didn't give me a chance.......... "rushed" out the door saying she'd see me Thursday when she comes to pick up her check!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Patience





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh lawd. Sounds like she's contemplating staying.


Bite your tongue!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> She's changed her mind !!!


You too!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Yep she's staying


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> She didn't give me a chance.......... "rushed" out the door saying she'd see me Thursday when she comes to pick up her check!



Are you lonely yet, i can come over.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

in more ways than one............


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Are you lonely yet, i can come over.


I'm savoring the moment.....................


----------



## stringmusic (May 22, 2012)

Who is this lady ya want gone so bad Keebs?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Bout time she left. Let's get this party started. I'm parched.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time she left. Let's get this party started. I'm parched.



I'm parched  Thats what i always say


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Who is this lady ya want gone so bad Keebs?


Office manager that's been here forEVER that is a pain in the rear!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time she left. Let's get this party started. I'm parched.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm parched  Thats what i always say


_really!_


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _really!_



I say that too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Who is this lady ya want gone so bad Keebs?






She's a very sweet and endearing old lady.  She took in homeless children and pets.  Baked cakes and pies and carried them to work to share with her co-workers.  She was always  in a cheerful mood with a smile and a kind word to everyone.





BUT, for some unknown reason Keebs HATED her, and would push the sweet old lady down a flight of stairs if given the chance.



You know how some people are . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> She didn't give me a chance.......... "rushed" out the door saying she'd see me Thursday when she comes to pick up her check!



You didn't get to hug her?  Shed a tear with her?  You must feel, so, sad.


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a very sweet and endearing old lady.  She took in homeless children and pets.  Baked cakes and pies and carried them to work to share with her co-workers.  She was always  in a cheerful mood with a smile and a kind word to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


>



  Theece gonna be fun you bet..


----------



## stringmusic (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a very sweet and endearing old lady.  She took in homeless children and pets.  Baked cakes and pies and carried them to work to share with her co-workers.  She was always  in a cheerful mood with a smile and a kind word to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tisk, tisk, tisk Keebs....

I might send this lady a fruit basket.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Theece gonna be fun you bet..


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a very sweet and endearing old lady.  She took in homeless children and pets.  Baked cakes and pies and carried them to work to share with her co-workers.  She was always  in a cheerful mood with a smile and a kind word to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!




























NOT!!!!!!


pstrahin said:


> You didn't get to hug her?  Shed a tear with her?  You must feel, so, sad.


I'm devastated!!!!!!


stringmusic said:


> Tisk, tisk, tisk Keebs....
> 
> I might send this lady a fruit basket.


She IS a fruit basket............. seriously, she's bi-polar, no kidding, really!<--------does this look like I'm lying?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 22, 2012)

KEEBS,

If you will kindly give me this other lady's address, I will send her a nice card on your behalf.    

By the way, I am addressing it now........How do you spell hemi-roid.  Should it be capitalized since I am addressing it to Ms. HEMI-ROID.  Let me know real soon on that.

My thoughts are something like this..............................Well Ms. Hemi-roid, we are surely going to miss you in the future.   We are really going to miss all of those misguided jokes that were at your expense in the past too.  I am sure that we will do fine without you so don't you worry none, you hear.  You have done a job like no other person ever would or could do.  You taught us all so well that we can now run this place in our sleep and we SURELY don't need you to come back by and check up on us.  In fact, we are so happy to see you go that we are about to pee in our britches...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................WELL GET OUT OF HERE FAST AND DON'T LET THAT DOOR HIT YOU IN THE REAR WHEN YOU LEAVE.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You are HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I cannot believe you continue to slander this saint of a woman ???





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> KEEBS,
> 
> If you will kindly give me this other lady's address, I will send her a nice card on your behalf.
> 
> ...





Ya need a stamp ??


----------



## stringmusic (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> She IS a fruit basket............. seriously, she's bi-polar, no kidding, really!<--------does this look like I'm lying?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I cannot believe you continue to slander this saint of a woman ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quack, it ain't slander when someone tells the truth about someone else !!!  Keebs wouldn't tell a lie about it.  Actually, I feel bad for Keebs for having to put up with this "roid". 


I should have asked you before I went to the post office then.  I just got back from the post office after buying $450 worth of stamps.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> KEEBS,
> 
> If you will kindly give me this other lady's address, I will send her a nice card on your behalf.
> 
> ...


 I like the way you think!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I cannot believe you continue to slander this saint of a woman ???
> Ya need a stamp ??


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 22, 2012)

Wait I just put 2 and 2 together. My aunt just retired from.......oh my gosh. 

All this time you have been dissing my sweet old aunt.


----------



## slip (May 22, 2012)

Sup yawl


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup yawl



Where you been Slip.  Been kinda wild here today.  Erybody partying and drinkin and wrechin boats and shoving poor old helpless ladies down the steps.  Ben loads of fun.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Keebs, want to borry a couple of these?


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wait I just put 2 and 2 together. My aunt just retired from.......oh my gosh.
> 
> All this time you have been dissing my sweet old aunt.


wish I'd known, maybe YOU could've done sumthin with her!


slip said:


> Sup yawl


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, want to borry a couple of these?


 don't need'em now!


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a very sweet and endearing old lady.  She took in homeless children and pets.  Baked cakes and pies and carried them to work to share with her co-workers.  She was always  in a cheerful mood with a smile and a kind word to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't realize that little Keebs is such a hateful and mean spirited lady.  Maybe she should spend some time in the Spiritual Forum.  She needs to find Jesus


----------



## slip (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Where you been Slip.  Been kinda wild here today.  Erybody partying and drinkin and wrechin boats and shoving poor old helpless ladies down the steps.  Ben loads of fun.





Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, want to borry a couple of these?



Snake fangs?


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't realize that little Keebs is such a hateful and mean spirited lady.  Maybe she should spend some time in the Spiritual Forum.  She needs to find Jesus


 I just left a post over there, as a matter of fact...........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Snake fangs?





Yep, all diamondbacks.


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

I got that dang Hotpockets song stuck in my head...........thanks stringmusic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't realize that little Keebs is such a hateful and mean spirited lady.  Maybe she should spend some time in the Spiritual Forum.  She needs to find Jesus






According to Keebs, Jesus didn't even like the old lady !!


----------



## slip (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, all diamondbacks.



How do you remove them without getting "bit"?
I always thought even a dead snake could envenomate
you if you get poked by one of its fangs?

Pretty durn cool though.
I also saw your pic of the pigmy rattle by the diamondback rattle ... I knew they were small but not that small


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

slip said:


> How do you remove them without getting "bit"?
> I always thought even a dead snake could envenomate
> you if you get poked by one of its fangs?
> 
> ...





If I can pull two of my own teeth, a rattlesnake is a dreamwalk! 

Seriously, I was very careful, because they can still tag you. Don`t try it. I`ve had those fangs, and that set of pygmy rattles for over 35 years now.


----------



## stringmusic (May 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> I got that dang Hotpockets song stuck in my head...........thanks stringmusic


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> According to Keebs, Jesus didn't even like the old lady !!


 I'm sure he does, really, but I swaunee, even HE has a hard time of it!


slip said:


> How do you remove them without getting "bit"?
> I always thought even a dead snake could envenomate
> you if you get poked by one of its fangs?
> 
> ...


 look at that big ol word our young'un is a using!
But yeah, you're right, even dead they can git you!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

For those of you who didn`t see em in the other thread.



Here`s a comparison between the rattles of a 14 inch long pygmy rattler to the rattles of a 5 foot diamondback.


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> For those of you who didn`t see em in the other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Here`s a comparison between the rattles of a 14 inch long pygmy rattler to the rattles of a 5 foot diamondback.





i don't know about that.............looks photo shopped to me............

just kidding


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> i don't know about that.............looks photo shopped to me............
> 
> just kidding





Heckfire, I don`t even know how to photoshop.  

Why would I, anyway?


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> For those of you who didn`t see em in the other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Here`s a comparison between the rattles of a 14 inch long pygmy rattler to the rattles of a 5 foot diamondback.


 wow!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> i don't know about that.............looks photo shopped to me............
> 
> just kidding


 Nic says............. "Photowhat"?!?!?


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nic says............. "Photowhat"?!?!?




you right Keebs.......anybody that can pull out a rattlesnake's fangs, don't need to worry about no photo shop


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> you right Keebs.......anybody that can pull out a rattlesnake's fangs, don't need to worry about no photo shop


 He da Man!


mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Hey Nic, how often do you see pygmy rattlesnakes???


I've only seen one in my life.


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, how often do you see pygmy rattlesnakes???
> 
> 
> I've only seen one in my life.



I have never seen one.  But I would like to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have never seen one.  But I would like to.





Wife and I were walking up the driveway to the mailbox about 15 yrs ago and there was one about 6-8" long, I killed him with my pocket knife !!


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife and I were walking up the driveway to the mailbox about 15 yrs ago and there was one about 6-8" long, I killed him with my pocket knife !!



Washington County?


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife and I were walking up the driveway to the mailbox about 15 yrs ago and there was one about 6-8" long, I killed him with my pocket knife !!


 too close for comfort for me!!!!!  I ain't never seen one & don't CARE to see one neither!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, how often do you see pygmy rattlesnakes???
> 
> 
> I've only seen one in my life.



There were so many in North Florida that they were dang near a weekly occurance. I see one ever once in a while in Seminole County here. All have been the gray phase. Never seen a red phase, cept in pictures. About 14 inches is as big as I ever saw too. Spiteful little critters with a Napoleonic complex. Hard to hold too, because of their small size. I wouldn`t even attempt it now.


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Seen diamond back, timber, copperheads and cotton mouth but not a pigmy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Washington County?




Yep !!! 




Keebs said:


> too close for comfort for me!!!!!  I ain't never seen one & don't CARE to see one neither!





You shoulda seen Dawn screaming a couple years ago when I killed a 4' canebreak with a hammer !!! 





Nicodemus said:


> There were so many in North Florida that they were dang near a weekly occurance. I see one ever once in a while in Seminole County here. All have been the gray phase. Never seen a red phase, cept in pictures. About 14 inches is as big as I ever saw too. Spiteful little critters with a Napoleonic complex. Hard to hold too, because of their small size. I wouldn`t even attempt it now.





This one was in the red phase, funny looking lil joker !!  Fat too. 

What do they eat ??? Bugs??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bugs, and little stuff like that. They too little for much else. Next red one you see, pinch its head off and freeze it for me. If Miz Dawn stirs up a fuss about it bein` in her freezer, tell her its for me.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs lets go, i'm out ya'll ,have a good one


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Time to Hit Dat Door!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

Later King & Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Bugs, and little stuff like that. They too little for much else. Next red one you see, pinch its head off and freeze it for me. If Miz Dawn stirs up a fuss about it bein` in her freezer, tell her its for me.





Will freeze the whole thang !!  

Would you consider them to be a rarity in middle Ga???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will freeze the whole thang !!
> 
> Would you consider them to be a rarity in middle Ga???





There`s probably more than we realize, simply because they are so secretive. There do seem to be more grays than reds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s probably more than we realize, simply because they are so secretive. There do seem to be more grays than reds.






Gotcha !!!  Thanks for the info !!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Anytime Bro!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2012)

Would somebody change the title to "King of Drivel" or something like that? 

Well, the icemaker guy just left with $200 of my hunting/killing fund. It took him all of 30 seconds to decide my heating element was burnt out in th icemaker. I didn't even know there was one. Anyway, i feel violated....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Would somebody change the title to "King of Drivel" or something like that?
> 
> Well, the icemaker guy just left with $200 of my hunting/killing fund. It took him all of 30 seconds to decide my heating element was burnt out in th icemaker. I didn't even know there was one. Anyway, i feel violated....





Heating element ???



Shoulda just left the blowdryer plugged in . . .




Time flies when you're telling lies, I'm outta here folks !!


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

Stupid magicians


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Would somebody change the title to "King of Drivel" or something like that?
> 
> Well, the icemaker guy just left with $200 of my hunting/killing fund. It took him all of 30 seconds to decide my heating element was burnt out in th icemaker. I didn't even know there was one. Anyway, i feel violated....



old fashion ice trays are about $0.69 at the dolla store


----------



## slip (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Stupid magicians


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2012)

Been a long day, best description of me is dirty


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> old fashion ice trays are about $0.69 at the dolla store


Yep. But ain't no way the wife would do without instant ice. 


Les Miles said:


> Stupid magicians


Tiny Dancer?
That is SOOOO you.....


Hankus said:


> Been a long day, best description of me is dirty



You oughta be rank by thursday then. 


Man, this week is just getting brutal. Already been called back twice and it ain't even wednesday.


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. But ain't no way the wife would do without instant ice.
> 
> Tiny Dancer?
> That is SOOOO you.....
> ...



Thinkin its gonna be a multibath week


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thinkin its gonna be a multibath week



Could be, Cuz..... 
I'm off to bed. Just not feeling too spiffy tonight.


----------



## NOYDB (May 23, 2012)

'Fess up.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=691135

It may not have been one of us....

But I bet he's a relation.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2012)

Enough said on humpday.


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Mornin


Anybody seen my mind  If so point it back toward home. Did half my work backward yesterday an now set the larm wrong this mornin. I know I didn't have much to lose but dang


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 23, 2012)

Happy Hump Day to all of you drivelers out there this morning.  I have been humping for a while this morning.  Shucks, I got my morning exercise of walking 2 1/2 miles done early and now reading the morning paper.  Just wanted to make sure that my name was not on the obituary page.   

Hope you find your mind there, Hankus.  Just remember that tomorrow will be better.  

Ya'll have a good day now !!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

Morning.....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

Mornin`...






See, I`m bright and cheerful today. Gonna be a good day too.


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh really???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Good morning... Man its a beautiful day outside.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

Real good day. Gonna stop by and see my old buddy Sharpeblades this mornin`, then run over to Rochelle to pick up some poblano pepper plants.


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

Hey King.... you wanna see something funny mustard bro?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Guess i'll just stay here at work


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey King.... you wanna see something funny mustard bro?



Sure


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sure



Don't look like no mountain man to me...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Nic was in a good mood


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

Dang!! That rascal needs to be shot!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nic was in a good mood





Nicodemus said:


> Dang!! That rascal needs to be shot!!!



Red is definitely Nic's color


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

He should of shaved for that pic


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

Wow.  I thought I had seen it all.


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Wow.  I thought I had seen it all.



Nope, I got more.


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

I don't wanna seed no more 



My eyes my eyes


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I don't wanna seed no more
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes my eyes



I don't either.  Nic in a tutu made me almost chunk my breakfast.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

I aint so sure thats Nic. Nic usually goes barefoot so you can see his pank toenails


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2012)

Good mernin dribblers, nice outside aint it.


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint so sure thats Nic. Nic usually goes barefoot so you can see his pank toenails



Nic has nice legs...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Nic has nice legs...



Thats a personal opinion


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

Nice day...



Les? Where`d Les go???


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning.....


~giggle~giggle~
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










mudracing101 said:


> Good morning... Man its a beautiful day outside.





Nicodemus said:


> Real good day. Gonna stop by and see my old buddy Sharpeblades this mornin`, then run over to _*Rochelle*_ to pick up some poblano pepper plants.


really? what time will that be?


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice day...
> 
> 
> 
> Les? Where`d Les go???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~giggle~giggle~
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Purty much any time today.


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

nicodemus said:


> nice day...
> 
> 
> 
> les? Where`d les go???



Lesson to be learned, do not poke the bear!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty much any time today.


 you know how to get to Fitzgerald from Rochelle?


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Lesson to be learned, do not poke the bear!


 That's right!  I'm waiting on my text from Les asking me if he's really banned!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice day...
> 
> 
> 
> Les? Where`d Les go???


 dang, that was a short time out!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dang, that was a short time out!






How you like the flower childs new avatar?


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How you like the flower childs new avatar?


 I thought it was a bloomin idjit at first......... 






ok, duty calls, ya'll TRy to behave...........


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How you like the flower childs new avatar?



Don't mess with the grizz old crusty gut!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Don't mess with the grizz old crusty gut!


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

Y'all behave. I got to go downtown to Atlanta for a few hours.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Ya'll two are killin me


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all behave. I got to go downtown to Atlanta for a few hours.



you be careful down their........someone seen a black panther down town yesterday


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll two are killin me



mernin mud


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all behave. I got to go downtown to Atlanta for a few hours.



I am sorry about your luck.


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you be careful down their........someone seen a black panther down town yesterday



Al Sharpton?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin mud



Mornin Blood


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

Les has the best avatar ever!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Les has the best avatar ever!!!





He messed with the rattlesnake...


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> He messed with the rattlesnake...



I am a feller that tries to learn from example.  Les, is a good example!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am a feller that tries to learn from example.  Les, is a good example!



Is that a Care Bear


----------



## Swede (May 23, 2012)

Happy hump drool drivel day


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Is that a Care Bear



It is a Care Bear.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Is that a Care Bear



ifin ya scroll down fast it looks like you ask (is that a Cold Beer)


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ifin ya scroll down fast it looks like you ask (is that a Cold Beer)



Here ya go Blood.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Here ya go Blood.



Thanks, now i'm thirsty


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Time to sling a few miles under the treads. Y'all need anything whilst I'm bumpin around


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Time to sling a few miles under the treads. Y'all need anything whilst I'm bumpin around



Not that i can think of, not till 5 anyways


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Here ya go Blood.



Way too much head on that beer. I like a lil head, I mean who doesn't, but what kinda ama....amu..dip stick poured that


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Ooooohhhh look , the King is Kang of page 8


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ooooohhhh look , the King is Kang of page 8





Thread title fixed.

You`re welcome.


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Way too much head on that beer. I like a lil head, I mean who doesn't, but what kinda ama....amu..dip stick poured that


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thread title fixed.
> 
> You`re welcome.



Thanks sir, and at the next get together the Makermark is on me and i insist


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Oftly quiet for Hump day


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you done good, Nic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You by yo self today


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 23, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2012)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi





hdm03 said:


> Hey





Keebs said:


> 'cept the boss when he wonders thru.........
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Just got a text... Les has seen the care bear


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got a text... Les has seen the care bear









 me too!


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got a text... Les has seen the care bear


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2012)

All AC units should be on the ground and in the shade....just sayin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got a text... Les has seen the care bear



It kinda favors him. Don't cha think.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It kinda favors him. Don't cha think.


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It kinda favors him. Don't cha think.



Is Les short, fat and pink?


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 23, 2012)

Mornin folks


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin folks


 howareya?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin folks



your late! we already et all da BACON


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> howareya?



Good. And you?



blood on the ground said:


> your late! we already et all da BACON



Story of my life. 

I'll be around for stew later though.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is Les short, fat and pink?






Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin folks


Morning


blood on the ground said:


> your late! we already et all da BACON


Sure do love me some bacon


Lukikus2 said:


> Good. And you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stew, sure do love me some stew


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2012)

Got to get ready to head to Dublin to pick up my new rifle !!! 




'Morning ya'll !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2012)

Morning all yee humpers...happy Hump Day!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to get ready to head to Dublin to pick up my new rifle !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well is the fishin trip still on


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good. And you?
> Story of my life.
> I'll be around for stew later though.


 Great actually!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning ya'll !!!





boneboy96 said:


> Morning all yee humpers...happy Hump Day!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well is the fishin trip still on


yeah?  How's Nana?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well is the fishin trip still on





Keebs said:


> yeah?  How's Nana?






It's ON !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's ON !!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 23, 2012)

Morning Mud, Quack, Boneboy.

What cha' gettin' Quack?

Glad you're great Keebs. I saw the celebrating but didn't know the lowdown.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2012)

*WHO DAT!!!!*

 <-------Homemade Pizza


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Morning Mud, Quack, Boneboy.
> 
> What cha' gettin' Quack?
> 
> Glad you're great Keebs. I saw the celebrating but didn't know the lowdown.





Gonna pick up a stainless steel, laminated stock, Marlin tube fed 22 magnum, topped with a Nikon 3x9x40 with 4 boxes of shells.

Going to give it to my namesake great nephew for his first gun !!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna pick up a stainless steel, laminated stock, Marlin tube fed 22 magnum, topped with a Nikon 3x9x40 with 4 boxes of shells.
> 
> Going to give it to my namesake great nephew for his first gun !!



You got a great nephew named Quack?


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's ON !!!!





Lukikus2 said:


> Glad you're great Keebs. I saw the celebrating but didn't know the lowdown.


 She's finally retired/left!


Jeff C. said:


> *WHO DAT!!!!*
> 
> <-------Homemade Pizza


 CHIEFFF!!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna pick up a stainless steel, laminated stock, Marlin tube fed 22 magnum, topped with a Nikon 3x9x40 with 4 boxes of shells.
> 
> Going to give it to my namesake great nephew for his first gun !!


 ain't he just a bit young, yet?


Workin2Hunt said:


> You got a great nephew named Quack?


 yeah he does, cute little fellar too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You got a great nephew named Quack?






Lil Millard !!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah he does, cute little fellar too!



Hiney Kisser


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil Millard !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Quit hittin on Quack so much, I'm 'bout to be at wits end watching it, He's MINE, MINE I tell you!!!


 sheesh, bobby, I didn't realize you were the jealous type, darlin', sorry, but if you'd see Little Quack's pic, you'd agree, he's a cutie pie!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> She's finally retired/left!
> 
> CHIEFFF!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...







 KEEEBSYY!!!  

Nap time.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2012)




----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



How is Nana?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna pick up a stainless steel, laminated stock, Marlin tube fed 22 magnum, topped with a Nikon 3x9x40 with 4 boxes of shells.
> 
> Going to give it to my namesake great nephew for his first gun !!





Workin2Hunt said:


> You got a great nephew named Quack?





Jeff C. said:


> *WHO DAT!!!!*
> 
> <-------Homemade Pizza


Jeffro


Jeff C. said:


> KEEEBSYY!!!
> 
> Nap time.....



Fried jal. chicken, sketti, mashed taters, turnips, ham. steak, small bowl of chili and a ice cream . Yep , nap time


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> KEEEBSYY!!!
> 
> Nap time.....





mudracing101 said:


> Fried jal. chicken, sketti, mashed taters, turnips, ham. steak, small bowl of chili and a ice cream . Yep , nap time


 what? no chocolate fountain?


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna pick up a stainless steel, laminated stock, Marlin tube fed 22 magnum, topped with a Nikon 3x9x40 with 4 boxes of shells.
> 
> Going to give it to my namesake great nephew for his first gun !!



22 Mag. Sweet!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what? no chocolate fountain?



Nope just icecream cone, but it did look inviting.


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Unk is screenin his calls now I see


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Oh an I got beer for everybody. Free with purchase of chicken at Casa de Hank tonite only


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Unk is screenin his calls now I see


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Free beer At Hankus' house


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Free beer At Hankus' house



I'll drive!


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



He started it Monday night. Ain been able to get aholt of him since  The mystery of it all is killin me 



mudracing101 said:


> Free beer At Hankus' house



Bring a cage 



pstrahin said:


> I'll drive!



Hope ya got plenty of gas


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> He started it Monday night. Ain been able to get aholt of him since  The mystery of it all is killin me
> 
> *I can tell!*
> 
> ...


 he's got a dual tank plus............ ya know a beast of a beast...........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> He started it Monday night. Ain been able to get aholt of him since  The mystery of it all is killin me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> he's got a dual tank plus............ ya know a beast of a beast...........



Ok , ya'll lost me


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok , ya'll lost me



Lissen Kang ya gotts to pay attention


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lissen Kang ya gotts to pay attention



I'm trying , sometimes ya'll got to break it down for me


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok , ya'll lost me










Hankus said:


> Lissen Kang ya gotts to pay attention


ppppsssstt, he's still a "nubee", huh?


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm trying , sometimes ya'll got to _*break it down*_ for me


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ppppsssstt, he's still a "nubee", huh?



 watch it woman


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> watch it woman


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhh Keeeeeeeeebs..... 

Don't you have bidness in Valdosta to tend to.  

I have a waiting room full of firemen.    




Ain't my thang but I'll give you free reign.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ohhhhhhhh Keeeeeeeeebs.....
> 
> Don't you have bidness in Valdosta to tend to.
> 
> ...


 on my way.............


----------



## slip (May 23, 2012)

Well that splains alot ... pulled a dang thumb tack out of my shoe.


How erybody is?


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got a text... Les has seen the care bear





Keebs said:


> me too!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It kinda favors him. Don't cha think.



Bunch of avatar changing idjits running things around here...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> on my way.... and I am heading southbound with the "Hammer" down with the radar detector set up and a nice "cold" one to sip on along the way !!!!.........













ps: I fixed it for you.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ohhhhhhhh Keeeeeeeeebs.....
> 
> Don't you have bidness in Valdosta to tend to.
> 
> ...


My phone is charged & ready to receive text pics while enroute..................


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Well that splains alot ... pulled a dang thumb tack out of my shoe.
> 
> 
> How erybody is?


 you wear shoes?!?!


Les Miles said:


> Bunch of avatar changing idjits running things around here...















EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> ps: I fixed it for you.


 you know me too well!


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> My phone is charged & ready to receive text pics while enroute..................



Here Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ohhhhhhhh Keeeeeeeeebs.....
> 
> Don't you have bidness in Valdosta to tend to.
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> on my way.............



I guess i'm riding home by myself today.


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> My phone is charged & ready to receive text pics while enroute..................



IMHO, after browsing around the room, I think this group came from the "soon to be retired" station cause I just didn't see anything worthy of my Keebsalicious.   


Maybe Les will take a pic of himself in a Speedo for ya this weekend.


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> IMHO, after browsing around the room, I think this group came from the "soon to be retired" station cause I just didn't see anything worthy of my Keebsalicious.
> 
> 
> Maybe Les will take a pic of himself in a Speedo for ya this weekend.



Oh don't say that.........we already had to see him in a tutu!!


----------



## slip (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you wear shoes?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



occasionally


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Here Keebs.





mudracing101 said:


> I guess i'm riding home by myself today.


naaahhhh.............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





turtlebug said:


> IMHO, after browsing around the room, I think this group came from the "soon to be retired" station cause I just didn't see anything worthy of my Keebsalicious.
> 
> 
> Maybe Les will take a pic of himself in a Speedo for ya this weekend.


  bad turtlebug, BAD!!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Oh don't say that.........we already had to see him in a tutu!!


 THANK YOU!


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Ya know farman was the occu...ocu...oca...job of the 3 wise men in the Jesus story right


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Maybe Les will take a pic of himself in a Speedo for ya this weekend.



AAHHHH...not a pretty mental pic. 

Hey Bugsy 



Keebs said:


> THANK YOU!



KEEBS...how you is.


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ya know farman was the occu...ocu...oca...job of the 3 wise men in the Jesus story right



Yessir, but I won't steal your punchline.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ya know farman was the occu...ocu...oca...job of the 3 wise men in the Jesus story right


 been cruisin in the SF again and stuffin cotton in your ears too, ain'tcha?


Sterlo58 said:


> AAHHHH...not a pretty mental pic.
> 
> Hey Bugsy
> KEEBS...how you is.


HEY Ossifer!!  I'm GREAT!!  How you is?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> been cruisin in the SF again and stuffin cotton in your ears too, ain'tcha?
> 
> HEY Ossifer!!  I'm GREAT!!  How you is?



I got two days off...I is fantabulous.


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> been cruisin in the SF again and stuffin cotton in your ears too, ain'tcha?
> 
> HEY Ossifer!!  I'm GREAT!!  How you is?



I stay outta there......they don't like puddin when they're hungry 


But more importantly....do you know how I know they was farmen


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I got two days off...I is fantabulous.


As in "Hey, HEY, HEY" fantabulous, huh?


Hankus said:


> I stay outta there......they don't like puddin when they're hungry
> 
> 
> But more importantly....do you know how I know they was farmen


 I think I know the joke, but go ahead, I'll indulge ya today.......


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> As in "Hey, HEY, HEY" fantabulous, huh?
> 
> I think I know the joke, but go ahead, I'll indulge ya today.......



Thanks  It clearly states that they came from a far so they must be, by deductive reasoning, farmen  Tellin Christmas jokes in May. That tell ya how screwed up I am today


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thanks  It clearly states that they came from a far so they must be, by deductive reasoning, farmen  Tellin Christmas jokes in May. That tell ya how screwed up I am today








 bless yo heart........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 23, 2012)

Nap time is over.  Guess it time to work.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nap time is over.  Guess it time to work.


 well hellllooooo papapygmy!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

My daughter had her bookbag stole today at school, she's upset, what kind of idjit steals a book bag with 1 day left.


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My daughter had her bookbag stole today at school, she's upset, what kind of idjit steals a book bag with 1 day left.




I bet they were hoping your daughter had a cell phone or something like that in her book bag.

My daughter had her lunch stolen the other day.  I feel bad if the kid was hungry but I felt worse that my daughter went without lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I bet they were hoping your daughter had a cell phone or something like that in her book bag.
> 
> My daughter had her lunch stolen the other day.  I feel bad if the kid was hungry but I felt worse that my daughter went without lunch.



Yeah, i got to thinking it was prob. in hopes of cell phone, money or a math book that they had lost and had to turn in or pay for.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My daughter had her bookbag stole today at school, she's upset, what kind of_* idjit *_steals a book bag with 1 day left.


There's your answer!  Make sure they know the book was stolen so she doesn't get stuck having to pay for it.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I bet they were hoping your daughter had a cell phone or something like that in her book bag.
> 
> My daughter had her lunch stolen the other day.  I feel bad if the kid was hungry but I felt worse that my daughter went without lunch.



The other kid prob. wasnt  even hungry, just being mean.  Probably on free lunch at that.


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart........



I didn't have no trouble with my heart  Its been mended fer long time now   The too much work and not enough sleep is makin the lectric circuits in my mind take detours


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> There's your answer!  Make sure they know the book was stolen so she doesn't get stuck having to pay for it.



Luckily she's done turned in all of her books. There was nothing in it any more but notebooks and pencils. Her Jumpdrive with her final exam was in her purse thank goodness. It still upset her just cause someone stole it. I think she wanted to keep her favorite notebooks.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I bet they were hoping your daughter had a cell phone or something like that in her book bag.
> 
> My daughter had her lunch stolen the other day.  I feel bad if the kid was hungry but I felt worse that my daughter went without lunch.





mudracing101 said:


> The other kid prob. wasnt  even hungry, just being mean.  Probably on free lunch at that.


Yep, agree with Mudslinger on this'un!


Hankus said:


> I didn't have no trouble with my heart  Its been mended fer long time now   _*The too much work and not enough sleep*_ is makin the lectric circuits in my mind take detours


 yeah, that's your story & you're stickin to it....... 


mudracing101 said:


> Luckily she's done turned in all of her books. There was nothing in it any more but notebooks and pencils. Her Jumpdrive with her final exam was in her purse thank goodness. It still upset her just cause someone stole it. I think she wanted to keep her favorite notebooks.


 good deal!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My daughter had her bookbag stole today at school, she's upset, what kind of idjit steals a book bag with 1 day left.



Man that sucks, idjits everywhere.


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> The other kid prob. wasnt  even hungry, just being mean.  Probably on free lunch at that.



They can be mean.  I have tried my best to teach mine respect.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You got a great nephew named Quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Well ya'll it's almost 5 and guess what... The King is parched. Keebs lock up and lets ice em down. The rest of ya'll be good and hold down the castle. Peace


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>



Hey Nic, bye Nic


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yep, agree with Mudslinger on this'un!
> 
> yeah, that's your story & you're stickin to it.......
> 
> good deal!



Hope that the truth cause I done bout quit drinkin


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

Kang Muds drivel went to pages 10 today.  hood a thunk it.

type at ya tomorrow!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 23, 2012)

Nap time is over.  Time to head home.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2012)

Evening, folks.
I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. Combine it with a long day at work and i'm just plum beat.


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

Anyone seen my hot pink leotards???


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2012)

Nic wearing em?


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

Here's another twinkletoes...


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Here's another twinkletoes...



The arms are off.  

The biceps should be more pronounced from lifting 12 oz. at a time over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and  over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and......

Well, you get the idea.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

Pictures don`t do this one justice...


----------



## kracker (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Pictures don`t do this one justice...


That is one pretty piece of art.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Pictures don`t do this one justice...



That is a thing of beauty! 
Is that handle spalted maple?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That is a thing of beauty!
> Is that handle spalted maple?





That is select desert ironwood. Just wait a day or two till I get my hands on it for good, and I`ll post a really good pic for you.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2012)

Oh lawd, i am sooo over this American Idol. Somebody make it stop. They keep dragging out one has been after another.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Pictures don`t do this one justice...


Good looking knife there Nick!!



rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd, i am sooo over this American Idol. Somebody make it stop. They keep dragging out one has been after another.


I was over American Idol after the first season!!


Man I wish I could come around more!!

Been as busy as a one legged man in a soccer game at work here lately!!

And I see no end in sight!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Pictures don`t do this one justice...





kracker said:


> That is one pretty piece of art.





rhbama3 said:


> That is a thing of beauty!
> Is that handle spalted maple?





Nicodemus said:


> That is select desert ironwood. Just wait a day or two till I get my hands on it for good, and I`ll post a really good pic for you.



Great looking knife...Raleigh definitely is one of the top knifemakers I know!     Enjoy it Nick.  Ur up to 3 or 4 now?      Somewhere in my 30+ collection, I've got a few I'd put up against that!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Great looking knife...Raleigh definitely is one of the top knifemakers I know!     Enjoy it Nick.  Ur up to 3 or 4 now?      Somewhere in my 30+ collection, I've got a few I'd put up against that!





I`ll have to count em up.  I use all of em, this one will probably be an everyday carry.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2012)

I have to admit one thing, most of his creations are still virgin...not all but most!   That Oyster knife # 1 of his prototypes has seen action at WAR, DOG and FPG!      I'be used a few others here and there as well but some are just too pretty to use!  I know that's wrong but I still have to keep em pristine.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I have to admit one thing, most of his creations are still virgin...not all but most!   That Oyster knife # 1 of his prototypes has seen action at WAR, DOG and FPG!      I'be used a few others here and there as well but some are just too pretty to use!  I know that's wrong but I still have to keep em pristine.





As he told me, he makes em to use, and I have put mine to the test. They come through with flyin` colors. These knives are tough. Blood does em good.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 23, 2012)

Hey Quack!!!!



I found your new party outfit!!!


----------



## slip (May 23, 2012)

I like Duck Dynasty, and i know things are staged and set up on every show on TV, so i dont expect any different from them. But its a shame when any show brings in tame turkeys to set up a "hunting" scene and play it off as the real thing. Just seems to make a joke of our sport IMO.

Swamp people did the same thing for their little Thanksgiving "special"



I dunno, maybe its been too long since i killed something and im getting a little sensitive.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

Ain`t ol Quack off on vacation chasin` flats fish? 

Hey Cortney!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

slip said:


> I like Duck Dynasty, and i know things are staged and set up on every show on TV, so i dont expect any different from them. But its a shame when any show brings in tame turkeys to set up a "hunting" scene and play it off as the real thing. Just seems to make a joke of our sport IMO.
> 
> Swamp people did the same thing for their little Thanksgiving "special"
> 
> ...





You just gittin` old.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t ol Quack off on vacation chasin` flats fish?
> 
> Hey Cortney!



Hiyya Nick!


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Unk ain gone yet cause I finally caught him bout 520 this evenin  Seems he didn appreciate his voicemail


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Hey Miz Nurse.....got anything for partially


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey Quack!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I found your new party outfit!!!


  


slip said:


> I like Duck Dynasty, and i know things are staged and set up on every show on TV, so i dont expect any different from them. But its a shame when any show brings in tame turkeys to set up a "hunting" scene and play it off as the real thing. Just seems to make a joke of our sport IMO.
> 
> Swamp people did the same thing for their little Thanksgiving "special"
> 
> ...



Stop complaining!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya Nick!





Nurse Plum!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2012)

Howdy Cort and Nick & Nic!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey Miz Nurse.....got anything for partially



Uhhhh, have a drink, it might help you get the rest of the way  



Nicodemus said:


> Nurse Plum!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

Howdy, and ya`ll have a good evenin`!!


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Sup boneboy


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy Cort and Nick & Nic!


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uhhhh, have a drink, it might help you get the rest of the way



That was my initial prescription based on a hurried diagnosis, but at this BAC I'm losing confidence in my cure 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, and ya`ll have a good evenin`!!



Nite hoss


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2012)

Just flying by.  Gotta head back to work in about 1.5 hrs.


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Don't grin so big.....you'lll scare him


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2012)

Niters all!


----------



## 243Savage (May 23, 2012)

It's snowing again.  I don't know whether to  or


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Just flying by.  Gotta head back to work in about 1.5 hrs.



On break til 7  But I gotta move a buff fore then


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That was my initial prescription based on a hurried diagnosis, but at this BAC I'm losing confidence in my cure



Eh, keep going, it'll get better 



Hankus said:


> Don't grin so big.....you'lll scare him







Gotta hit the sack. Been a long day. G'night everyone! Nurse Sugar out!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2012)

243Savage said:


> It's snowing again.  I don't know whether to  or


Go on ahead, and dig the shovel out!!


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

243Savage said:


> It's snowing again.  I don't know whether to  or



I would


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Eh, keep going, it'll get better



Actually been doin real good lately  Nite SP


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Nite yallses 


hey kracker Iron Horse's album Fade to Bluegrass


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2012)

slip said:


> I like Duck Dynasty, and i know things are staged and set up on every show on TV, so i dont expect any different from them. But its a shame when any show brings in tame turkeys to set up a "hunting" scene and play it off as the real thing. Just seems to make a joke of our sport IMO.
> 
> Swamp people did the same thing for their little Thanksgiving "special"
> 
> ...


well, let's see:
We had a jake decoy, a Merriams fan decoy, two horrible sounding calls, two tame jake "hybrid" turkeys that didn't notice the two guys and camera crew sitting 10 yards away, and then they cook a butterball whil pretending it was the wild turkey.
Still, i laughed most of the show and hate to see the season end.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6941210#post6941210
updated with pic's!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2012)

It is thirsty Thursday and I resemble that.


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2012)

Mornin  Moved bird with minimal personal attackage  Now for MWC an breakfast


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 24, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and Hankus.  Thirsty Thursday it is for sure.

Finished my exercise about 15 minutes ago and now I am ready for some breakfast and then reading the morning newspaper.  I will check back in later and see if Keebs is struggling to do her work without her  "know-it-all" Ms. Hemi-roid there to rattle her cage.  I bet that Keebs is "really" missing her already.


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2012)

I bet you're right EE  Ya can only miss somebody once they're gone


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

Morning drivelers...


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Mornin yall.


----------



## NOYDB (May 24, 2012)

Happy Cleavage Day!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Happy Cleavage Day!!!!!



I think we need to head to Arkansas today for a road trip!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers...


Morning, Tiny! 


pstrahin said:


> Mornin yall.


Morning, guy what don't know why Bama has an elephant mascot. 


NOYDB said:


> Happy Cleavage Day!!!!!


Same to you, NOYDB! 
Wait....what?


Les Miles said:


> I think we need to head to Arkansas today for a road trip!



Can't you find some closer?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2012)

Evenin wigglers, pull up a chair and have a jalopeno vianner samich


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can't you find some closer?



What do you think???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

Good MorningGON


KING MUD 




has arrived. 

So did i hear somebody say its cleavage day, do explain


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good MorningGON
> 
> 
> KING MUD has arrived.
> ...



The King has arrived 

Incoming!!!!


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2012)

morning.......dang I gotta a headache.......no dranking involved....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The King has arrived
> 
> Incoming!!!!



This is going to be a good day  


rydert said:


> morning.......dang I gotta a headache.......no dranking involved....



Fix yo self a sammwich


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 24, 2012)

Mornin' y'all!


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)

Hey


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> This is going to be a good day
> 
> 
> Fix yo self a sammwich



A Spam and MUSTARD sammich!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all!


 Mornin


hdm03 said:


> Hey





pstrahin said:


> A Spam and MUSTARD sammich!


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

This should be interesting ...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 24, 2012)

Morning everyone...welcome to Thirsty Thursday.  Any of you think it's called anything else, I wanna see proof in my inbox!


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...welcome to Thirsty Thursday.  Any of you think it's called anything else, I wanna see proof in my inbox!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Hankus.  Thirsty Thursday it is for sure.
> 
> Finished my exercise about 15 minutes ago and now I am ready for some breakfast and then reading the morning newspaper.  I will check back in later and see if Keebs is struggling to do her work without her  "know-it-all" Ms. Hemi-roid there to rattle her cage.  I bet that Keebs is "really" missing her already.





Hankus said:


> I bet you're right EE  Ya can only miss somebody once they're gone


 ya'll two soooo crazy!  I got my other co-worker sorta kinda moving in already, she's gone to pick up the cake, the boss remembered the punch bowl & things are rolling along fairly smoothly!


Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers...


~giggle~giggle~............... 'nuff said?


pstrahin said:


> Mornin yall.





NOYDB said:


> Happy Cleavage Day!!!!!


 You Peeked................ AGAIN!!!!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> Morning





blood on the ground said:


> Evenin wigglers, pull up a chair and have a jalopeno vianner samich





mudracing101 said:


> So did i hear somebody say its cleavage day, do explain


 still ain't getting the memo's, huh? 


rydert said:


> morning.......dang I gotta a headache.......no dranking involved....


 I sowwy...... oh look, Nurse Sugah is heah, she'll help ya!


Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all!


  dang, I gotta get a recipe for you!  I will, promise!


hdm03 said:


> Hey





boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...welcome to Thirsty Thursday.  Any of you think it's called anything else, I wanna see proof in my inbox!


Do NOT, I repeat, do NOT believe everything that NOYDB sends you, you hear me?!?!


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> This should be interesting ...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2012)

Mornin` Ladies...







You fellers too.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies...
> 
> 
> You fellers too.


 hello there.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2012)

Mornin Folks!
Happy Cleavage Day fellers.
I've said it once, and I'll say it again. It Don't Take Much, Do It.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2012)

What it tis???


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2012)

I'm workin, missin out on Clevage Day, I'm thirsty and memoless. Yep its good to be me


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What it tis???



I dunno.....thought it was free beer Thursday 





And since nobody showed I had to try an drink all the beer myself last nite


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2012)

who is going ta cleavland today??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I dunno.....thought it was free beer Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you quit drankin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2012)

I think I'll go wet a hook...y'all have a good'un!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 24, 2012)

Morning folks


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Folks!
> Happy Cleavage Day fellers.
> I've said it once, and I'll say it again. It Don't Take Much, Do It.


 not wit this bunch it don't!


Jeff C. said:


> What it tis???


 what ya heard?


Hankus said:


> I'm workin, missin out on Clevage Day, I'm thirsty and memoless. Yep its good to be me










Jeff C. said:


> I think I'll go wet a hook...y'all have a good'un!!!


 I wanna go!


Lukikus2 said:


> Morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


still feelin on top of the world, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> still feelin on top of the world, huh?


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

HEY, where is everybody?  Yall skinny dippin in the Kings moat again?


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2012)

Pool.........uh MOAT PARTY!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> HEY, where is everybody?  Yall skinny dippin in the Kings moat again?


 bUSTED!


hdm03 said:


>


 Do that *Hi-Dive* move again, that was kewl!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pool.........uh MOAT PARTY!


 How ya like the new pool huli-hoops?


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pool.........uh MOAT PARTY!



Pictures?


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Pictures?



Yes please


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2012)

drip drivlin in the summer breez after jumpin in king muuuds creeeeeek.


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

Skipped breakfast.... already hungry for lunch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2012)

How ya like the new pool huli-hoops?[/QUOTE]

Love em. Moat party would not be the same without em.



CANNON BALL


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Skipped breakfast.... already hungry for lunch.



Me too; I be starvin.....thinking a Jimmy John's sandwich fo lunch today; those thangs are awesome


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> drip drivlin in the summer breez after jumpin in king muuuds creeeeeek.



I was talking bout the kings new boat
Les jumped nekkid into the moat


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love em. Moat party would not be the same without em.
> 
> CANNON BALL





pstrahin said:


> I was talking bout the kings new boat
> Les jumped nekkid into the moat


 2 good reasons to wear tinted swim goggles..................


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2012)

I'm gonna have a GOOD lunch today.............pan fried boloney.......with cheese and MUSTARD

wanna see a pic?


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 2 good reasons to wear tinted swim goggles..................


----------



## boneboy96 (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Skipped breakfast.... already hungry for lunch.



I know what I'd be munching on...that is if I were hungry of course!


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I know what I'd be munching on...that is if I were hungry of course!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

rydert said:


> I'm gonna have a GOOD lunch today.............pan fried boloney.......with cheese and MUSTARD
> 
> wanna see a pic?


 I'll pass.......... bbq sammich & chips.......... may even go ahead & go get it..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 2 good reasons to wear tinted swim goggles..................








rydert said:


> I'm gonna have a GOOD lunch today.............pan fried boloney.......with cheese and MUSTARD
> 
> wanna see a pic?   NO
> 
> cause I want one


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

fixin to go set up everything for the surprise............ lawd, let this all pass quick & be OVER with!


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> fixin to go set up everything for the surprise............ lawd, let this all pass quick & be OVER with!




What did you get her for a going away present?


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> What did you get her for a going away present?


I chipped in with the others & we got her a couple of gift cards, one to shop with & one to eat with, the woman has & can get anything she wants, I wasn't ABOUT to buy her something that she'd just take back!


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I chipped in with the others & we got her a couple of gift cards, one to shop with & one to eat with, the woman has & can get anything she wants, I wasn't ABOUT to buy her something that she'd just take back!



Why come you are so jealous of this person!  She seems like just a sweet ole lady


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Why come you are so jealous of this person!  She seems like just a sweet ole lady


 YOU come spend some time with her then!


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YOU come spend some time with her then!


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I chipped in with the others & we got her a couple of gift cards, one to shop with & one to eat with, the woman has & can get anything she wants, I wasn't ABOUT to buy her something that she'd just take back!



 I guess the others probably felt the same about her, she is lucky to get that.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I guess the others probably felt the same about her, she is lucky to get that.


It's sad to say, but they do to.  Had one guy not want to contribute and I told him it was his choice, I wouldn't feel bad if he didn't (they had words a few weeks ago)...........


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YOU come spend some time with her then!




say she got money?...........


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's sad to say, but they do to.  Had one guy not want to contribute and I told him it was his choice, I wouldn't feel bad if he didn't (they had words a few weeks ago)...........



Maybe retirement will be good for her and she can find happiness.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

rydert said:


> say she got money?...........



 her husband does.........




pstrahin said:


> Maybe retirement will be good for her and she can find happiness.


I honestly  she does, pstrahin, I really do!


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2012)

did y'all know that now when your kid turns 16..............they have to make an "appointment" to take the driving test......my how times have changed


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

Hey i just got back from Applebee's, cajun steak and shrimp, but there are some idjits in my moat and they aint go no clothes on


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2012)

OK.  I haven't been on here in forever!  What's going on everyone???


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> OK.  I haven't been on here in forever!  What's going on everyone???




Trouble and lots of it.  Skinny Dippin, chunky dunkin, beer drankin and boat wreckin, and that was before breakfast.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Trouble and lots of it.  Skinny Dippin, chunky dunkin, beer drankin and boat wreckin, and that was before breakfast.



Daaang!  I need to come hang out with you!  Sounds like you know how to have some fun!


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Daaang!  I need to come hang out with you!  Sounds like you know how to have some fun!



Jump on in, the water is fine.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

rydert said:


> did y'all know that now when your kid turns 16..............they have to make an "appointment" to take the driving test......my how times have changed


 crazy ain't it?  They have to do so much time on the computer, log their time, etc., etc., etc............. so glad I got mine "way back when".......... BUT now they say the next time you renew you HAVE to go in person & SHOW you are who you are...... excuse me, look at my license?  I may have to go purchase a copy of my B/C, mine is packed up in godknowswhere!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey i just got back from Applebee's, cajun steak and shrimp, but there are some idjits in my moat and they aint go no clothes on


 'mon in, the water is fine!


fitfabandfree said:


> OK.  I haven't been on here in forever!  What's going on everyone???


same 'ol same 'ol, where you been hidin........


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

rydert said:


> did y'all know that now when your kid turns 16..............they have to make an "appointment" to take the driving test......my how times have changed



Many many years ago, I got my learners one week and my license the next.  But that was in Elkins WV, population, 7,000.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> crazy ain't it?  They have to do so much time on the computer, log their time, etc., etc., etc............. so glad I got mine "way back when".......... BUT now they say the next time you renew you HAVE to go in person & SHOW you are who you are...... excuse me, look at my license?  I may have to go purchase a copy of my B/C, mine is packed up in godknowswhere!
> 
> 'mon in, the water is fine!
> 
> same 'ol same 'ol, where you been hidin........


No hiding!  Things have just been so busy at work I have a harder time playing during the day.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Jump on in, the water is fine.



I can make a pretty good splash!  Watch out!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

Hey ya'll , look what the KING is getting installed in his Moat. Ya'll just think its fun now


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ya'll , look what the KING is getting installed in his Moat. Ya'll just think its fun now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo, Oooo, can i stain the steps


----------



## boneboy96 (May 24, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> OK.  I haven't been on here in forever!  What's going on everyone???



Hey there FFF...looking lovely as ever!


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I can make a pretty good splash!  Watch out!



 That's ok, we gotta pretty big moat  Just look at what Mud is putting in.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

What ya'll dont see is the elevator... Its good to be KING


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Ooo, Oooo, can i stain the steps



Was gonna use that plastic decking board but ok if you want to , knock yourself out


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What ya'll dont see is the elevator... Its good to be KING



Need an elevator!  after 2 or 10, I caint walk up the steps!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Need an elevator!  after 2 or 10, I caint walk up the steps!



Its got two


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey there FFF...looking lovely as ever!



Boooones!!!  Thank ya very much!  How u doing?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its got two


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2012)

Phew!  I thought I brokeded Woody's!


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Phew!  I thought I brokeded Woody's!



Me too.  It just locked up.  Then I worried the I.T. guys had big brother watching me and I had been busted.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Me too.  It just locked up.  Then I worried the I.T. guys had big brother watching me and I had been busted.



Just what were you doing to be busted for, or do I want to know?


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just what were you doing to be busted for, or do I want to know?



I'll get banned from Woody's ifin I tell ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Me too.  It just locked up.  Then I worried the I.T. guys had big brother watching me and I had been busted.



Did you leave your web cam on again


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'll get banned from Woody's ifin I tell ya!



has it got something to do with that squirrel in yo avatar?


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you leave your web cam on again



Keep forgetin about that thing.


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

rydert said:


> has it got something to do with that squirrel in yo avatar?



 and a can of SPAM!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> and a can of SPAM!



Y yall alwayz pickin on span? its what we carve at thanksgivin in place of ham


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 24, 2012)

OK...the day started out pretty good. Took Sam and a friend fishing. The boys wore out the bass. I caught a dink 
That's ok cuz they were having a blast.

From there it went downhill. After fishing the boys went in Sam's man cave to play Call of Duty.  After a while they came
downstairs to tell me that his buddy had clogged the toilet. I'm not talking about your average plunge and clear. I'm talking about  a massive log jam.  After plunging away and making a gawd awful mess I got things flowing again and put the boys to work cleaning up. All was good again. 

Next I sit down at the computer to catch up with my Woody's buds and the dog comes in my office and pukes all over the carpet.  Ok...not to panic, I clean up the mess and scrub the carpet. 

Now I can get back to my computer. Suddenly I hear frantic hollering from the front of the house. Sam has dropped his phone in the pond.  I rush to the kitchen and take it apart. The phone is now sitting in a bag of rice to hopefully dry out and start back up. 

Lawd have mercy I hope that is it for the day.


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Y yall alwayz pickin on span? its what we carve at thanksgivin in place of ham



Brother I eat some spam.  Prolly my favorite way is diced in some messed up eggs with cheez!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'll get banned from Woody's ifin I tell ya!



I'm good at keepin secrets!


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Y yall alwayz pickin on span? its what we carve at thanksgivin in place of ham



SPAM


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm good at keepin secrets!



Well, first I @%$^& and then I *%#$*.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2012)

Afternoon Droolers.


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon Droolers.



Afternoon Sir.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK...the day started out pretty good. Took Sam and a friend fishing. The boys wore out the bass. I caught a dink
> That's ok cuz they were having a blast.
> 
> From there it went downhill. After fishing the boys went in Sam's man cave to play Call of Duty.  After a while they came
> ...


Bein one of those days huh, itll get better


fitfabandfree said:


> I'm good at keepin secrets!



Oh yeah, can ya prove it


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon Droolers.



What up mexican


----------



## Hornet22 (May 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK...the day started out pretty good. Took Sam and a friend fishing. The boys wore out the bass. I caught a dink
> That's ok cuz they were having a blast.
> 
> From there it went downhill. After fishing the boys went in Sam's man cave to play Call of Duty.  After a while they came
> ...



They just keeping you in the groove for when you go back to work at da big house bro.


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK...the day started out pretty good. Took Sam and a friend fishing. The boys wore out the bass. I caught a dink
> That's ok cuz they were having a blast.
> 
> From there it went downhill. After fishing the boys went in Sam's man cave to play Call of Duty.  After a while they came
> ...



Fun way to spend your days of eh.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Well, first I @%$^& and then I *%#$*.



See..... I said you knew how to have fun!  Next time I want to do it too.


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> See..... I said you knew how to have fun!  Next time I want to do it too.



It's even more fun with two!


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Me too.  It just locked up.  Then I worried the I.T. guys had big brother watching me and I had been busted.



Don't worry about big brother. Or any of those stupid magicians either. They have dumb tricks.


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Don't worry about big brother. Or any of those stupid magicians either. They have dumb tricks.



 But I dont want to find out.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

Party went off without a hitch, she was "suspicious" but came in anyway & was sweet as pie.......... yes, I hugged her neck and yes, I even shed a tear, for all the @#$%^& she's put me through, it's been for a reason, according to my trusted saying of:
"If the Lord brings you to it, He'll see you through it" and as of today, he did.  I had "rave compliments" on my punch and most folks came back for more, yeah, made me feel pretty darned good!
So, here is a group photo of my work bunch with her & her husband in the center holding her cake........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Afternoon Sir.



Who you callin sir?



mudracing101 said:


> What up mexican



Whut up Kang.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

les, Les,....LES   LES  Where ya at buddy


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

poor Les!


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Party went off without a hitch, she was "suspicious" but came in anyway & was sweet as pie.......... yes, I hugged her neck and yes, I even shed a tear, for all the @#$%^& she's put me through, it's been for a reason, according to my trusted saying of:
> "If the Lord brings you to it, He'll see you through it" and as of today, he did.  I had "rave compliments" on my punch and most folks came back for more, yeah, made me feel pretty darned good!
> So, here is a group photo of my work bunch with her & her husband in the center holding her cake........



I am super duper proud of ya Keebs.  Feisty but kind!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> les, Les,....LES   LES  Where ya at buddy


texting me whining about being banded again!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am super duper proud of ya Keebs.  Feisty but kind!


 Thank you, ya'll have NO idea how much ALL of you have helped me through this!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> But I dont want to find out.





mudracing101 said:


> les, Les,....LES   LES  Where ya at buddy





Keebs said:


> poor Les!



Bunch of button pushing idjits 

Nic & Muddy <-----


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> She's HAWT!
> 
> 
> Can I get her digits?



She looks nice


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> texting me whining about being banded again!



He needs to quit talking junk about the magic mans.  Them voodoo gods can put a whoopin on ya!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> She's HAWT!
> Can I get her digits?


Sure - 867-5309, tell her sent ya!


Les Miles said:


> Bunch of button pushing idjits
> 
> Nic & Muddy <-----


 You've got the most banned/unbanned member on da board!


mudracing101 said:


> She looks nice


 she really did look nice today!


pstrahin said:


> He needs to quit talking junk about the magic mans.  Them voodoo gods can put a whoopin on ya!


He'll never learn!


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

Winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















































​


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> texting me whining about being banded again!



Yeah, he texted me too, i was going to pull some of my King powers to get him back.. Its good to be king


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thought you got banned again.


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> thought you got banned again.



NOPE!

I said I run this place!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> NOPE!
> 
> I run this place!





 then why ain't your nanners working?


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> NOPE!
> 
> I said I run this place!


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> then why ain't your nanners working?



Silly magicians jacking with my post!


----------



## stringmusic (May 24, 2012)

Anybody ever tried some of this? Looks delicious!


----------



## slip (May 24, 2012)

Am i having a heat stroke or did somebodys nanners find thier acid stash?


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

Y'all like my new avatar???


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 24, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Anybody ever tried some of this? Looks delicious!



I heard it tastes like Hot Pockets.


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all like my new avatar???



Oh my!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all like my new avatar???



As long as you do, it dosn't matter.


----------



## stringmusic (May 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I heard it tastes like Hot Pockets.


I am buyin' some tonight then!!!!!!


Les Miles said:


> Y'all like my new avatar???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

Psssst... twenty five mo minutes


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Am i having a heat stroke or did somebodys nanners find thier acid stash?





Les Miles said:


> Y'all like my new avatar???


 It is soooo YOU!!  I wish JR could see it, lawd, he'd be on you like white on rice!


rhbama3 said:


> As long as you do, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Psssst... twenty five mo minutes


 I KNOW!!!!!! I gotz a half day tomorrow & holiday Monday!  AND may "go riding around" sometime this weekend...........


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Psssst... twenty five mo minutes



No sir, the forum clock says it is 3:25.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I KNOW!!!!!! I gotz a half day tomorrow & holiday Monday!  AND may "go riding around" sometime this weekend...........





pstrahin said:


> No sir, the forum clock says it is 3:25.



The King dont go by some clock thats always off ya knucklehead.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> The King dont go by some clock thats always off ya knucklehead.


 you 'bout ready?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2012)

Yes, Yes i am


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)

Bout time for a drank.......later peeps


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Bout time for a drank. Or three......later peeps



There, fixed it.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I thought you were about to head for home?


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> It's even more fun with two!



Well of course it is!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 24, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Boooones!!!  Thank ya very much!  How u doing?



Doin better now that ur here!


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Well of course it is!



I'll be sure and let ya know the next time!


----------



## turtlebug (May 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As long as you do, it dosn't matter.



YOU!!!!!

Yeah, I'm talkin to you.  

Abbey blames you for giving her the crud and now that my throat hurts, I keep losing my voice and my eyes won't stop watering, since you gave it to her and she gave it to me, then I'm still saying it's YOUR FAULT!!!!    

This crap is making me even too miserable to sleep.  

But I still lubs ya anyway.  



On another note, having someone write the WRONG courthouse on a "notice to appear" paper and sitting in the WRONG courthouse for over four hours only to find out you are in the WRONG courthouse because of some idiot, then getting to the correct courthouse about a sliver of a second before a bench warrant for "failure to appear at the CORRECT courthouse" is issued really really really SUX!!!!!   

It was continued til next week.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> YOU!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm talkin to you.
> 
> ...



Most viruses and sicknesses don't have a MONTH long incubation period. Meaning, we got our crud from different sources. I think somebody put their sick lips on Abbeys recorder flute when she wasn't looking. No, it wasn't me. 
On a different note, i seem to have inherited your gift of restaurant woes lately. Went to Outback tonight with some friends from work. Steak was fried to a crisp( supposed to be medium), peppered to the point i had to drink 4 glasses of tea, sauteed shrooms were just nasty( tasted like a glass of bad wine), and baked tater was cold. Waiter never did remember to bring me lemon for my tea either.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> YOU!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm talkin to you.
> 
> ...



What did ya do to have to be in court?


----------



## turtlebug (May 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> What did ya do to have to be in court?



Wasn't me. I just made sure the party that did have to be there, was there. 

Unfortunately, THERE was not where we were.   

Thank God I could name names for proof that we sat in the WRONG courthouse for  FOUR HOURS!   
Then when I pointed out that the summons had been corrected with the correct courthouse AFTER it had been issued, said party was in the clear.  

Now we get to go sit for another four hours next week.


----------



## turtlebug (May 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Most viruses and sicknesses don't have a MONTH long incubation period. Meaning, we got our crud from different sources. I think somebody put their sick lips on Abbeys recorder flute when she wasn't looking. No, it wasn't me.
> On a different note, i seem to have inherited your gift of restaurant woes lately. Went to Outback tonight with some friends from work. Steak was fried to a crisp( supposed to be medium), peppered to the point i had to drink 4 glasses of tea, sauteed shrooms were just nasty( tasted like a glass of bad wine), and baked tater was cold. Waiter never did remember to bring me lemon for my tea either.





Abbey said it's been lying dormant in the couch cushions since you left. One of the cats jumped up on the cushion causing a big POOF which sent said viral bits flying into the air, towards her, which then infected her and made her sick, swearing to the heavens that the fault MUST lie with "Stranger Danger".     

AND, since your viral bits POOFED all over her, making her sick, then I had to take care of her sick self, I received a secondary infection of your viral bits via viral bits host.... namely Abbey.      


Seriously, this is some cruddy crud to have.  I feel like it's in my chest bad. Not too much of a cough, but just walking through the backyard to feed my lovely, sweet, cuddly and caring Reese-Cup-Cup had me winded and weak.  

I'm just waiting on the Nyquil to kick in.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Abbey said it's been lying dormant in the couch cushions since you left. One of the cats jumped up on the cushion causing a big POOF which sent said viral bits flying into the air, towards her, which then infected her and made her sick, swearing to the heavens that the fault MUST lie with "Stranger Danger".
> 
> AND, since your viral bits POOFED all over her, making her sick, then I had to take care of her sick self, I received a secondary infection of your viral bits via viral bits host.... namely Abbey.
> 
> ...


Tell ABB's that my love for her knows no bounds and i hope she recovers quickly so i can come back down there soon. 
 My troubles startd with a sneezing fit like an allergy attack and then settled into a sore throat, stuffed nose, and general feeling of aches all over. I still got a tickle in my throat but fine otherwise. never did have a fever. 
I'm hoping to put the camera's and feeders out next weekend. Bubbette's "friend" that was gonna weld my deer stands has been a no-show for what? 3 months now? 
Gonna take the whole load to the guy in Leesburg and just get the basics done. I don't want to be putting these stands up in 100 degree weather! It's time to slaughter pork rats.


----------



## turtlebug (May 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Tell ABB's that my love for her knows no bounds and i hope she recovers quickly so i can come back down there soon.
> My troubles startd with a sneezing fit like an allergy attack and then settled into a sore throat, stuffed nose, and general feeling of aches all over. I still got a tickle in my throat but fine otherwise. never did have a fever.
> I'm hoping to put the camera's and feeders out next weekend. Bubbette's "friend" that was gonna weld my deer stands has been a no-show for what? 3 months now?
> Gonna take the whole load to the guy in Leesburg and just get the basics done. I don't want to be putting these stands up in 100 degree weather! It's time to slaughter pork rats.





Hmmm... no sneezing for me, but the watery eyes and itchy/scratchy throat with aches and pains were the first day and yesterday the short of breath, easily winded and slight cough set in. How winded I get over the past 24 hours has me a little worried. I'm seriously thinking I need to see the doc tomorrow. We've had a few patients with pneumonia and I've never had that exhausted feeling from a simple walk to the backyard.  

Anyway, I thought you had those stands welded two years ago?   

I wanna pick up one more good ground blind and another Millennium stand for Bugsy's Bog this season.  I'm really hoping we see spots this weekend when we check the cams. It's time.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmm... no sneezing for me, but the watery eyes and itchy/scratchy throat with aches and pains were the first day and yesterday the short of breath, easily winded and slight cough set in. How winded I get over the past 24 hours has me a little worried. I'm seriously thinking I need to see the doc tomorrow. We've had a few patients with pneumonia and I've never had that exhausted feeling from a simple walk to the backyard.
> 
> Anyway, I thought you had those stands welded two years ago?
> 
> I wanna pick up one more good ground blind and another Millennium stand for Bugsy's Bog this season.  I'm really hoping we see spots this weekend when we check the cams. It's time.



You wanna see spots, and i wanna see turkey hens with whole flocks of poults following them around. 
Got a feeling we are gonna have more hogs on camera than we've ever seen before. haven't decided where or how many feeders to run this summer, but thinking probably 5-6 spots. Spread out.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> NOPE!
> 
> I said I run this place!


Well now!! Why don't you fix the forum clock??


----------



## Sirduke (May 24, 2012)

Evening folks, whats the scoop ?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> Evening folks, whats the scoop ?



swamp people and stratergizing swine slaughter.


----------



## Sirduke (May 24, 2012)

Sounds fun, can I send some of my swine like patients to you for target practice ?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> Sounds fun, can I send some of my swine like patients to you for target practice ?



Sorry, Bro. We already got a pretty good "infestation" here already.


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2012)

Bout time to settle in fer the night. Men At Work was funny, crudeish but funny.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2012)

Well lookie here...TGIF!   That is all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2012)

^^^^^^^ what he said about Friday.

I will add morning refreshments.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 25, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy TGIF to you Boneboy and Gobblin.

I will be glad to take any refreshments that I can get right now.  I am sweating like a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs. Just finished my morning exercise and it is humid outside.

Sure hope that everyone has a good day as we start this weekend.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2012)

Hoope everyone has a wonderful and safe Memorial Day weekend.  Please remember what it's all about!


----------



## Seth carter (May 25, 2012)

mornin idjits pass me a little bit of that coffee


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2012)

You're too young fer coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> mornin idjits pass me a little bit of that coffee



Do you have an ID?


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

happy Friday peeps!  3 day weekend


----------



## kracker (May 25, 2012)

Morning folks..


----------



## rydert (May 25, 2012)

morning.......4 day weekend for me.......gotta be on call though


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Morning idjits! 

It's a great day for lunch at Boudreaux's


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Morning, The KING is in, i'll be in and out today but Happy Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, The KING is in, i'll be in and out today but Happy Memorial Day weekend



Nothing like being a kang while you're sitting on the throne in the morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2012)

Good morning everyone.... that dont sound right.... mernin idjits...better


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Oy........... "celebrated" a wee bit toomuchlastnight......... thank heavens I've only got half a day here & then I'm OUtta heah!
Hey Ya'll!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oy........... "celebrated" a wee bit toomuchlastnight......... thank heavens I've only got half a day here & then I'm OUtta heah!
> Hey Ya'll!



howdy princess


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2012)

Mernin idj,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,mor,,,,,,,,,ummmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,droolers, yeah that's it. Droolers..


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin idj,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,mor,,,,,,,,,ummmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,droolers, yeah that's it. Droolers..



who yoins callin drooler? its Mr. Idjit winderliker from now on, got...messican!?


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oy........... "celebrated" a wee bit toomuchlastnight......... thank heavens I've only got half a day here & then I'm OUtta heah!
> Hey Ya'll!



I'll type quietly so it don't hurt your head!


----------



## stringmusic (May 25, 2012)

rydert said:


> morning.......4 day weekend for me.......gotta be on call though



I didn't know you was a gigalow. Hmmmm, learn somethin' new ever'day.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> howdy princess


~giggle~giggle~


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin idj,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,mor,,,,,,,,,ummmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,droolers, yeah that's it. Droolers..


 you saw my pillow didnit ya?
what's your thoughts on this system down in floryda?


pstrahin said:


> I'll type quietly so it don't hurt your head!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~giggle~giggle~
> 
> you saw my pillow didnit ya?
> what's your thoughts on this system down in floryda?



No!!! I didn't see your pillow!!!

And yep, it has the potential (70%) of becoming a system, but right now it's just a bunch of warm water and clouds.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2012)

Mernin y'all.....hope everyone has a great weekend and holiday 

I"ll be working Sunday-Wednesday


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 25, 2012)

Morning Gang.  Got back in last night from the ride.  I am WHOOPED.


----------



## rydert (May 25, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I didn't know you was a gigalow. Hmmmm, learn somethin' new ever'day.




I get paid with SPAM sammiches................and let me tell ya........I neva go hungry   ............


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

rydert said:


> I get paid with SPAM sammiches................and let me tell ya........I neva go hungry   ............



I would never need a raise ifin I got paid in SPAM.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang.  Got back in last night from the ride.  I am WHOOPED.



Howdy Kim, glad you had a good ride.



rydert said:


> I get paid with SPAM sammiches................and let me tell ya........I neva go hungry   ............



You do realize that the mystery gel in Spam is the same mystery gel that is in a ham n beans MRE, right?


----------



## rydert (May 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I would never need a raise ifin I got paid in SPAM.


 

you got that right bro......if they tried to pay me with one of those ole nasty hotpockets, I would quit......them things give you some bad breath too...............


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No!!! I didn't see your pillow!!!
> 
> And yep, it has the potential (70%) of becoming a system, but right now it's just a bunch of warm water and clouds.








 k, will be listening for your updates as it progresses!


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin y'all.....hope everyone has a great weekend and holiday
> 
> I"ll be working Sunday-Wednesday





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang.  Got back in last night from the ride.  I am WHOOPED.


 Hiya Kim!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> k, will be listening for your updates as it progresses!
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Kim!



Quit dancin and jigglin all over the place woman, you've got a PM to attend too. And when you're done with that, I'm hungry!!!


----------



## stringmusic (May 25, 2012)

rydert said:


> I get paid with SPAM sammiches................and let me tell ya........I neva go hungry   ............


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Kim, glad you had a good ride.





Keebs said:


> Hiya Kim!



Hiya and Thanks....   the best thing about these kinda rides is some of the things ya see.  Some ya get oics of and some ya don't have a chance too.

Somewhere in Miss. picture if ya can this. A brand new Yamaha Grizzly atv, with a set of 24" Ape Hanger handle bars on it.  WHY ????  Who knows.....  we turned around to go back and get a picture of it, but by the time we got back, the guy was gone.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang.  Got back in last night from the ride.  I am WHOOPED.


whats up Kim, been to the green tmater lately


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Kim, glad you had a good ride.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the mystery gel in Spam is the same mystery gel that is in a ham n beans MRE, right?



it aint mystery gel anymore.....its eye socket juice from cowz


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oy........... "celebrated" a wee bit toomuchlastnight......... thank heavens I've only got half a day here & then I'm OUtta heah!
> Hey Ya'll!


You too


blood on the ground said:


> it aint mystery gel anymore.....its eye socket juice from cowz


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiya and Thanks....   the best thing about these kinda rides is some of the things ya see.  Some ya get oics of and some ya don't have a chance too.
> 
> Somewhere in Miss. picture if ya can this. A brand new Yamaha Grizzly atv, with a set of 24" Ape Hanger handle bars on it.  WHY ????  Who knows.....  we turned around to go back and get a picture of it, but by the time we got back, the guy was gone.



The same reason all redneks do....because I can 



Well that or the beer told him to


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The same reason all redneks do....because I can
> 
> 
> 
> Well that or the beer told him to



Now < Somehow I can see you pulling that one off and with STYLE even...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats up Kim, been to the green tmater



Naa Been out on the bike for the last week and busy the week before leaving.


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

My 4 day weekend has started


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

I am king of the thread


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> My 4 day weekend has started



BOOOO you thread killer 

rock on les


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

King of Page 15 again...


----------



## rydert (May 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Kim, glad you had a good ride.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the mystery gel in Spam is the same mystery gel that is in a ham n beans MRE, right?




just smooth that gel on the bread.......better than mayo


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Idjits...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Ready for my weekend to start, heading to the lake for a couple days


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits...



I like Majic too bro


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ready for my weekend to start, heading to the lake for a couple days



You wanna go fishing wiff me this weekend?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits...



You know we could do this all day


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I like Majic too bro



So do I!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You wanna go fishing wiff me this weekend?



I'm gonna be on a diff lake. But i'l text ya if i get any bites


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

-woke up at 5 because babies would NOT sleep
-fed babies and tried to drink coffee while under attack from flying cheerios
-took shower and got dressed
-drove the 20 miles to Opthamologist office
- got stuck in HORRIBLE traffic for the last 5 miles (took 40 minutes to drive 5 miles!!)
-checked in, filled out ppwrk, got into room for exam
-Rob calls to say he puked, is dizzy and I need to come home NOW

Really? I deal with migraines and babies by myself all the frikkin' time. Why? Cause he won't come home. And what did I do? I canceled my app't and reschedule. Next app't isn't for a MONTH. 

GRRRRRR. Why can't men just deal with it?


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna be on a diff lake. But i'l text ya if i get any bites



Don't forget to take some mustard to put on your bait. The fish love that stuff.


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You know we could do this all day


----------



## rydert (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> -woke up at 5 because babies would NOT sleep
> -fed babies and tried to drink coffee while under attack from flying cheerios
> -took shower and got dressed
> -drove the 20 miles to Opthamologist office
> ...




cause we got good wimmens like you to do it for us......


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> -woke up at 5 because babies would NOT sleep
> -fed babies and tried to drink coffee while under attack from flying cheerios
> -took shower and got dressed
> -drove the 20 miles to Opthamologist office
> ...



Shut up and stop whining! Your hubby needs you Suga' Plum 

Oh and bring me and the King a couple of beers.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

rydert said:


> cause we got good wimmens like you to do it for us......



Ya big bunch a sissys.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Shut up and stop whining! Your hubby needs you Suga' Plum
> 
> Oh and bring me and the King a couple of beers.



Hush it!! And get yer own dang beer.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hush it!! And get yer own dang beer.



You wanna see my magic nanner?


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I am king of the thread


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hush it!! And get yer own dang beer.



hmmm, fiesty


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> King of Page 15


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



King Mud of Drivel ,,,,  keep up bro


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You wanna go fishing wiff me this weekend?



Got cleavage on the boat?  (not yours)


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



You can be king of page 16 if ya want


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



You dang idjit


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You can be king of page 16 if ya want



Wow!  Your the greatest Kang ever!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You wanna see my magic nanner?







mudracing101 said:


> hmmm, fiesty



You want a  too?


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Wow!  Your the greatest Kang ever!



Stand back 

Page 16 is mine.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You want a  too?



Promise


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Here you go Sugar Plum





















































​


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Stand back
> 
> Page 16 is mine.



Share the Kingdom , makes the people happy


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Promise



Oh yeah. Today, anyone that shows up gets one.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Here you go Sugar Plum
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Holy crap!


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2012)

Hush up Sucker Punch........you said yes he's your responsibility


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh yeah. Today, anyone that shows up gets one.



I'll be right over....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh yeah. Today, anyone that shows up gets one.



Just my luck Can i get a rain check


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hush up Sucker Punch........you said yes he's your responsibility






Git!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'll be right over....





mudracing101 said:


> Just my luck Can i get a rain check






Idjits


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Is it too early for a drink?


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Git!



I'm gone


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Is it too early for a drink?



You have clearly forgotten the company that you are amongst!


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Is it too early for a drink?



No. And do you know why


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Is it too early for a drink?



NEVER


----------



## Hornet22 (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Is it too early for a drink?



NEVA EVA too early


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You have clearly forgotten the company that you are amongst!







Hankus said:


> No. And do you know why



Enlighten me.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> NEVER





Hornet22 said:


> NEVA EVA too early



 Thanks fellers


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Enlighten me.....



Because ya caint drink all day if ya don't start early


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh yeah. Today, anyone that shows up gets one.



Oh my!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Because ya caint drink all day if ya don't start early



 Good point


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Oh my!



You too?

16 is all mine. Sorry boys


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

King of Page 16


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

King of Page 16


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

King of Page 16


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> King of Page 16




nope


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You too?



Sorry, I got flustered.


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> nope



Are you sure???


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Are you sure???



Quit deletin' yer posts. I had this page first


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quit deletin' yer posts. I had this page first



I'm innocent.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> sorry, i got flustered.




oh lawd


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'm innocent.



That's a likely story


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Wonder where the King ran off to?

Probably getting Keebs a mustard biscuit.


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

Who is KINGOFPAGE 16


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



 weak....


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2012)




----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

pssssssssssssssssssst, Les, try this one.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Queen of Page 16



Fixed it for ya 

That just happens to be my favorite Care Bear btw.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> pssssssssssssssssssst, Les, try this one.



Bringin' out the big guns, eh?


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Who is KINGOFPAGE 16



Not Les, he's QUEEN of the page now!


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Someone is pushing buttons again...


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Someone is pushing buttons again...


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bringin' out the big guns, eh?



All lovin mama's cave to a sweet little angel!


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Not Les, he's QUEEN of the page now!





He's sooooooo cute!


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> He's sooooooo cute!



Hush it idjit!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2012)

Say please...


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit dancin and jigglin all over the place woman, you've got a PM to attend too. And when you're done with that, I'm hungry!!!





mudracing101 said:


> You too


Oy


Sugar Plum said:


> -woke up at 5 because babies would NOT sleep
> -fed babies and tried to drink coffee while under attack from flying cheerios
> -took shower and got dressed
> -drove the 20 miles to Opthamologist office
> ...


 I'da told him to "Man Up" and deal with it......... you're too easy on the guy!


rydert said:


> cause we got good wimmens like you to do it for us......





Sugar Plum said:


> Ya big bunch a sissys.





Sugar Plum said:


> Is it too early for a drink?


Nevah!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Say please...



Don't mess with the Grizz crusty-gut!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2012)

Say please real loud...


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Say please real loud...


I don't hear nuttin............. not a thing..........


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't hear nuttin............. not a thing..........


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

All I hear is crickets.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'da told him to "Man Up" and deal with it......... you're too easy on the guy!



He's gonna get it when he feels better. He puked in the bathroom garbage can!!  I'm DEFINITELY not cleaning it up.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He's gonna get it when he feels better. He puked in the bathroom garbage can!!  I'm DEFINITELY not cleaning it up.


 better than the floor!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> better than the floor!



Oh lawd! So much better!


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! So much better!


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Don't mess with the Grizz crusty-gut!


 or what?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He's gonna get it when he feels better. He puked in the bathroom garbage can!!  I'm DEFINITELY not cleaning it up.



I peed in ours once....it looked like the toilet at that particular time, had a plastic bag in it though.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Alright i'm back, Les done got banned while i was away. again?


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright i'm back, Les done got banned while i was away. again?



Yes, but I'm back again!!!





















































​


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I peed in ours once....it looked like the toilet at that particular time, had a plastic bag in it though.


TMI


mudracing101 said:


> Alright i'm back, Les done got banned while i was away. again?


 AND let back in............


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yes, but I'll be banned again soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what's the fun in it?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Headed to Boudreaux's for lunch. See you idjits (and King) later.



Pics of the mud bugs


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2012)

Hey Keebs


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Pics of the mud bugs



I got other pics.... sure you don't want one of those?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> TMI
> 
> AND let back in............



I didn't give any details....cause I can't remember 'em


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Headed to Boudreaux's for lunch. See you idjits (and King) later.



Headin to NOLA this weekend


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs


yeah?


Jeff C. said:


> I didn't give any details....cause I can't remember 'em


just  at ya


Jeff C. said:


> Headin to NOLA this weekend


 gonna grab some shkrimp while you're there?!?!


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2012)

Hey SP ya lissened to III's "Cattle Callin"  Weird stuff


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2012)

YO C.....catch anything


----------



## Hornet22 (May 25, 2012)

Ding


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I peed in ours once....it looked like the toilet at that particular time, had a plastic bag in it though.



























That's why I  ya.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Ding


 a NEW Que..........uuuhh, King of da page!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Ding



Does this make you the Ding of the page?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah?
> 
> just  at ya
> 
> gonna grab some shkrimp while you're there?!?!



 I know 



Hankus said:


> YO C.....catch anything



My brother caught a striper and it caught HIM, with a hook through the finger. We had just found a school frenzyin on topwater, but I missed out while performing surgery to remove said hook : 

Oh yeah....caught a good sunburn


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> a NEW Que..........uuuhh, King of da page!



Guess that makes me the Ki...........uuhhh Queen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now, Kind Ding....... git down to the cafe and post what all you cooking this weekend. 
I wanta know myself.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I know
> My brother caught a striper and it caught HIM, with a hook through the finger. We had just found a school frenzyin on topwater, but I missed out while performing surgery to remove said hook :
> 
> Oh yeah....caught a good sunburn


 got aloe?


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess that makes me the Ki...........uuhhh Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's why I  ya.



I thought it was  too, but MizT didn't


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> got aloe?



Sho doo!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now, Kind Ding....... git down to the cafe and post what all you cooking this weekend.



Be careful how you use that phrase!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I peed in ours once....it looked like the toilet at that particular time, had a plastic bag in it though.









Hankus said:


> Hey SP ya lissened to III's "Cattle Callin"  Weird stuff



Haven't heard it yet. Gonna try to find it and give it a listen'. 



Jeff C. said:


> Headin to NOLA this weekend



Whatchoo bringin' me??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2012)

What's for lunch?


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's for lunch?



pb&j's and mac & cheese here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> pb&j's and mac & cheese here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Rob had water and toast with a shot of Vitamin C. Emily took a shot of Benadryl with hers. Something ate her up overnight. Must have been a few rogue mosquitoes, her poor wittle wegs are SWOLLEN and all red. She made an awful lot of funny faces once the Benadryl hit. 

Give than boy of yours a squeeze for us and tell him we said "Happy happy day!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rob had water and toast with a shot of Vitamin C. Emily took a shot of Benadryl with hers. Something ate her up overnight. Must have been a few rogue mosquitoes, her poor wittle wegs are SWOLLEN and all red. She made an awful lot of funny faces once the Benadryl hit.
> 
> Give than boy of yours a squeeze for us and tell him we said "Happy happy day!"



Will do SP, and I hope  your hubby and youngun get to feelin better.


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

Friday b-4 a holiday.  It is quiet.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Friday b-4 a holiday.  It is quiet.



Oh hush!


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2012)

somebody say sumthin?


----------



## stringmusic (May 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> somebody say sumthin?



We need an update.... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6942561#post6942561


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2012)

Help!       Help!

Hheeelllpp


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rob had water and toast with a shot of Vitamin C. Emily took a shot of Benadryl with hers. Something ate her up overnight. Must have been a few rogue mosquitoes, her poor wittle wegs are SWOLLEN and all red. She made an awful lot of funny faces once the Benadryl hit.
> 
> Give than boy of yours a squeeze for us and tell him we said "Happy happy day!"


 Poor Emily!  Hope they both get to feeling better soon!


blood on the ground said:


> Help!       Help!
> 
> Hheeelllpp


 turn the lights back on........


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

I had to lay one of my employees off today.  It really stinks because there are just not a lot of jobs available.  He lives in Apopka FL and we are about to finish out las job there.  At least he'll get paid for the holiday and unused vacation time.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I had to lay one of my employees off today.  It really stinks because there are just not a lot of jobs available.  He lives in Apopka FL and we are about to finish out las job there.  At least he'll get paid for the holiday and unused vacation time.


ouch..........


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ouch..........



I know, believe it or not, I am a people person and I feel bad for him.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I had to lay one of my employees off today.  It really stinks because there are just not a lot of jobs available.  He lives in Apopka FL and we are about to finish out las job there.  At least he'll get paid for the holiday and unused vacation time.





Keebs said:


> ouch..........





pstrahin said:


> I know, believe it or not, I am a people person and I feel bad for him.



That definitely has to be tuff!  On both accounts!


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I know, believe it or not, I am a people person and I feel bad for him.


I know what ya mean......... 


boneboy96 said:


> That definitely has to be tuff!  On both accounts!


Hi Bob, bye Bob!

Ok, headin out.............. Mud, may try to see ya this weekend, but I won't make no promises.......... you all have a safe weekend & remember the reason for it!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 25, 2012)

Quick fly by. Lawd this night shift cuts in to my Woody's time. 


Later


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2012)

Since I don't see mud around here; I'm going to declare myself the king and go sit on the throne


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Since I don't see mud around here; I'm going to declare myself the king and go sit on the throne



HAIL to king hdm03.  Don't forget a courtesy flush!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Poor Emily!  Hope they both get to feeling better soon!
> 
> turn the lights back on........



atdidnt womenz

howudoin


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2012)

Over in Quack territory I see 2 fat white boys walkin down the sidewalk wearin a spiderman mask an the other a Jason mask. Both staggerin like they'd jus split a bottle of Thunderbird an textin........these WaCo people scare me


----------



## Hornet22 (May 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Over in Quack territory I see 2 fat white boys walkin down the sidewalk wearin a spiderman mask an the other a Jason mask. Both staggerin like they'd jus split a bottle of Thunderbird an textin........these WaCo people scare me



They is actually three of'm. The other one wears a cheekun mask.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2012)

10 min and im outa here.........im goin home and       and     start roofin the house.
take it easy, one at a time, i got room for everyone. thanks for the help!


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Back from lunch at Boo's. Lawd I am stuffed and need a nap... 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6944379#post6944379


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Back from lunch at Boo's. Lawd I am stuffed and need a nap...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6944379#post6944379



By the look on KYDawg's face; someone must of tooted


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> By the look on KYDawg's face; someone must of tooted



Brownceluse was giving him two thumbs up.


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

I hope all you guys gals and submarine watchers have a safe and happy Memorial Day.  Make double dog sure that you have a designated driver!!


----------



## stringmusic (May 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I hope all you guys gals and submarine watchers have a safe and happy Memorial Day.  Make double dog sure that you have a designated driver!!



Will 5 o'clock eva get here?!?!?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2012)

Well, in 16 hours my daughtr will officially graduate High School. I don't feel this old, but i guess i am. The time sure has flown by since she was scooting around in a diaper. 

My mother is coming from Montgomery for the graduation in the morning, and my co-worker is gonna cover call for me.
 Thinking some wild turkey tetrazini for supper would be good.


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Will 5 o'clock eva get here?!?!?!?



The time be dragging now.....


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope Boudreaux's is out of crawfish today.



Hey Robert, they were very hot & spicy today


----------



## Swede (May 25, 2012)

Stopping by to give Fleebo a present. You idjits have a great weekend


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Robert, they were very hot & spicy today



My contact in Jackson Miss. is gonna have 100 pounds of live crawfish ready for me to take home in two weeks when i finish my meeting. 
She wasn't sure how much they will cost, but said they have been huge the past few weeks!


----------



## stringmusic (May 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> The time be dragging now.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2012)

Cannon Ball in da moat. Happy long weekend.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My contact in Jackson Miss. is gonna have 100 pounds of live crawfish ready for me to take home in two weeks when i finish my meeting.
> She wasn't sure how much they will cost, but said they have been huge the past few weeks!



Wanna put me down for a pound Robert?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2012)

My personal swimmin` pool is ready.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My personal swimmin` pool is ready.



Dang it. You out did me by a LONG SHOT! Beautiful.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it. You out did me by a LONG SHOT! Beautiful.





Only problem though, is when a good hard rain hits up in Webster and Terrel Counties, my "pool" gets muddy for a day or two.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Only problem though, is when a good hard rain hits up in Webster and Terrel Counties, my "pool" gets muddy for a day or two.



At least nature cleans it out. We gotta get nasty chemicals to make ours clear. 

Oh, and I just noticed....... You da King of this one.


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

King of Page 18


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My personal swimmin` pool is ready.



Dang Nick. Them's some white feet!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



You're STILL hungry?


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You're STILL hungry?



Not really. Just sitting here contemplating life


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Not really. Just sitting here watching "Say Yes, to the Dress."



Finally decided to embrace that whole dancer thing, huh? 

I've already been checking the Jackson, MS, weebz and they don't have a Boudreaux's. Guess it'll be two or three trips to the "Crawfish Hole". I don't know what sausage they use in their low country boil, but lawd! That is some good stuff!


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Finally decided to embrace that whole dancer thing, huh?
> 
> I've already been checking the Jackson, MS, weebz and they don't have a Boudreaux's. Guess it'll be two or three trips to the "Crawfish Hole". I don't know what sausage they use in their low country boil, but lawd! That is some good stuff!



Probably some kind of andouille is my guess. Be sure to ask them next time.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Probably some kind of andouille is my guess. Be sure to ask them next time.



It has very large chunks of ham( maybe?) and is a very solid sausage. Good stuff!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2012)

Well the week has ended


----------



## boneboy96 (May 26, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the week has ended



And the party has begun!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 26, 2012)

HAPPY SATURDAY to you Gobblin and Boneboy.  I have a local customer that wanted my assistance this morning so I am happy to help them supervise this and make sure things will be done properly.  Good customers are hard to find and I don't mind helping them because it is surely in my best interest to keep them operating at maximum efficiency and in a happy environment.

Hope all of you enjoy this weekend.  

BLESSED ARE OUR MILITARY PERSONNEL AND THAT INCLUDES PAST, PRESENT, AND FUTURE.  THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR EACH OF US.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2012)

Mernin Droolers. Another day another buck fitty.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Droolers. Another day another buck fitty.



You must be a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mod since you obviously got a raise in pay.

Just moved a 12' cultipacker to flatten the hay field that got springed Thursday so could you tell me which day my yard will get rain this week ol' weather guru?  Could be another raise in it for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You must be a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, it all depends on what Beryl does. If'n I was you, I'd get busy cultipacking right now.


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2012)

This evenin will be spent drinkin beeer an yankin parts. Need to finish strippin a Navajo for the scrap yard. Anybody need some Explorer/Navajo parts


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2012)

My daughter officially graduated this morning under the blazing south georgia sun and swarms of gnats. As expected, people did exactly what they wanted, and blew airhorns, yelled out their kids names, clapped, and hollered after being asked not to at the beginning. Disgraceful.


----------



## pstrahin (May 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My daughter officially graduated this morning under the blazing south georgia sun and swarms of gnats. As expected, people did exactly what they wanted, and blew airhorns, yelled out their kids names, clapped, and hollered after being asked not to at the beginning. Disgraceful.



Some folks just didn't get proper home training.

Congratulations to your daughter!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Some folks just didn't get proper home training.
> 
> Congratulations to your daughter!



Thanks, P! 
I'm cooking a bunch of bacon, sausage, eggs,and biscuits right now. Everybody is hungry and ready for a nap.


----------



## pstrahin (May 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, P!
> I'm cooking a bunch of bacon, sausage, eggs,and biscuits right now. Everybody is hungry and ready for a nap.



I'll be right there,  I like a good breakfast!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My daughter officially graduated this morning under the blazing south georgia sun and swarms of gnats. As expected, people did exactly what they wanted, and blew airhorns, yelled out their kids names, clapped, and hollered after being asked not to at the beginning. Disgraceful.



Yep....I remember that same disgraceful behavior at both my son and daughter's graduation. 

Howdy Robert (and congratulations to her), pstrahin, and anyone else. 

 Hot out there!!!


----------



## kracker (May 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My daughter officially graduated this morning under the blazing south georgia sun and swarms of gnats. As expected, people did exactly what they wanted, and blew airhorns, yelled out their kids names, clapped, and hollered after being asked not to at the beginning. Disgraceful.


Congrats Bama


----------



## NOYDB (May 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My daughter officially graduated this morning under the blazing south georgia sun and swarms of gnats. As expected, people did exactly what they wanted, and blew airhorns, yelled out their kids names, clapped, and hollered after being asked not to at the beginning. Disgraceful.



I disagree a little. There should be celebrations.

Everyone should clap and yell for every graduate. 

Then they should line them up and throw water balloons at them.....   (JK)

Nix on the air horns tho.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, it all depends on what Beryl does. If'n I was you, I'd get busy cultipacking right now.



cultipacking done and shower taken.  Stood the clothes up in the washing machine and turned it on.  Mercy it is dry and dusty out there.   

Come on Beryl bring some rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2012)

The last graduation I went to if the parents whooped and hollered they were escorted out with no return.   Classless heathens need to be shown the door.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cultipacking done and shower taken.  Stood the clothes up in the washing machine and turned it on.  Mercy it is dry and dusty out there.
> 
> Come on Beryl bring some rain.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2012)

I hate private gathering.   The blind folds are so uncomfortable.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 26, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I hate private gathering.   The blind folds are so uncomfortable.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2012)

I have found out first hand today, I do NOT like rear tine tillers!
BUT since it was loaned to me, I'll at least FINALLY get my garden in!  All I'll say right now is........... a shower & beer are good........... 
ALSO  congrats to all the grads, went to one last night at Randolph Southern, bitter sweet, even though it weren't my blood kin.........


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I hate private gathering.   The blind folds are so uncomfortable.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2012)

Where are my manners?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2012)

Mornin Droolers.


----------



## NOYDB (May 27, 2012)

It's morning.

That's as much as I am going to commit to.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where are my manners?






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Droolers.





NOYDB said:


> It's morning.
> 
> That's as much as I am going to commit to.


 I know the feeling..............

LOVING this wind we got going on, but man, when it stops, it is HOT!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have found out first hand today, I do NOT like rear tine tillers!
> BUT since it was loaned to me, I'll at least FINALLY get my garden in!  All I'll say right now is........... a shower & beer are good...........
> ALSO  congrats to all the grads, went to one last night at Randolph Southern, bitter sweet, even though it weren't my blood kin.........



Why?
The wheels stay on solid ground and you just hold it in place while the rear tines dig down. A lot easier than trying to push the wheels thru newly tilled dirt.


----------



## Les Miles (May 27, 2012)




----------



## NOYDB (May 27, 2012)

Is Summer over yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2012)

Afternoon Droolers.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


Evening, Les!!! 
Whats Jaime and Dreama cooking for you tomorrow? 


NOYDB said:


> Is Summer over yet?


Man, i wish!
the gnats are horrible, the heat is stifling, and i still have 6 feeders, stands, and camera's to put out next weekend. Time for the summer swine slaughterfest to gear up.

Thinking some smoked pork ribs for tomorrow, but settling for hamburger helper for supper tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know the feeling..............
> 
> LOVING this wind we got going on, but man, when it stops, it is HOT!



If you like it today, just wait until tomorrow..


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2012)

Garden FINALLY pretty much tilled and guess what????????



























my "new to me" pool is standing, now to get in it, clean it a bit & start filling it!
Oh & Robert? the rear tine tiller?  this thing is an old huge (to me) monstasity that I have trouble "lifting & turning", I like the little ones that I can *woman handle*............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2012)

Thank a veteran today for our freedom.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2012)

Here is my collection of Memorial Day Editorial statements.  (can't call them cartoons)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2012)

Mernin Droolers.


----------



## Les Miles (May 28, 2012)

Good


----------



## Les Miles (May 28, 2012)

Morning


----------



## Les Miles (May 28, 2012)

Drivelers


----------



## Les Miles (May 28, 2012)

King of Page 19​


----------



## Les Miles (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (May 28, 2012)

Wonder where mustard bro the King is this morning???


----------



## Les Miles (May 28, 2012)

Am I the only idjit awake this morning? Where's Otis and KendallB at???


----------



## Les Miles (May 28, 2012)

Guess I'll go check out the SF...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Guess I'll go check out the SF...



When you get it handed to yourself, come on back to drooloveryourself.


----------



## Les Miles (May 28, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When you get it handed to yourself, come on back to drooloveryourself.



Whatchoo talkin' about Willis???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2012)

Where's Keebs this morning? 


*KEEBS !!!!! *


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Whatchoo talkin' about Willis???



Nearsighted dogs galore over there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nearsighted dogs galore over there.



Don't you mean "Dawgs". 
Never fear, this is the year...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2012)

*Keebs !!!!!*

Make sure you have your water wings on today.

I gotta go do some werk..........werd...

Later Droolers.


----------



## Les Miles (May 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's Keebs this morning?
> 
> 
> *KEEBS !!!!! *



Stop yelling! 

I ain't completely woke up yet....


----------



## Les Miles (May 28, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nearsighted dogs galore over there.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you mean "Dawgs".
> Never fear, this is the year...



House divided. I got Dawg fans in the perimeter. 

But yeah I agree.... this is the year!


----------



## kracker (May 28, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## Les Miles (May 28, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks...



Morning! 

Y'all be good up in here. I gotta go do some stuff.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning!
> 
> Y'all be good up in here. I gotta go start 17 threads in the Sports Forum.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2012)

Came back a day early from SSI, the good folks at the King and Prince refunded my money for our last night.  No sense staying there with 50mph winds and rain.


Had some excellent seafood, and even some buffalo steak !!


Fishing was SLOW Saturday, pounded the oyster bars for flounder and trout, ended up with 2 short trout and 6 keeper flounder.   Guide worked hard, just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 28, 2012)

Wassup bros and bro-ettes. Just enjoying a nice day off with the family. Grillin and chillin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup bros and bro-ettes. Just enjoying a nice day off with the family. Grillin and chillin






Hiya Birthday Dood !!  Hope you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup bros and bro-ettes. Just enjoying a nice day off with the family. Grillin and chillin



Happy Birfday wild man.

Let me see, if my memory serves me correctly you should be about fitty fo now...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2012)

Wow, it's really dead in here ???


Thank I'll have a drank . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2012)

tap tap ???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Came back a day early from SSI, the good folks at the King and Prince refunded my money for our last night.  No sense staying there with 50mph winds and rain.
> 
> 
> Had some excellent seafood, and even some buffalo steak !!
> ...


Ain't much you can do in 50mph winds. Congrats on the flatties! Man, that is some good eats! 


Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup bros and bro-ettes. Just enjoying a nice day off with the family. Grillin and chillin


I guess you are now officially a "dirty ol' man". 

Spent about 3 hours getting 5 corn feeders ready for swine baiting. Changed out two spinners, all batteries, and cleaned out the insides of the barrels. This has been a crazy day weatherwise. Sun, clouds, rain, sun clouds rain. All day long. Gonna do oven baked ribs instead of the smoker for supper.


----------



## pstrahin (May 28, 2012)

Been a good 3 day weekend.  Do I really have to go back to work tomorrow?


----------



## NOYDB (May 28, 2012)

Everybody is in their storm shelter....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2012)

Having some minor surgery tomorrow to remove some skin cancer under my right eye, I get Percacet !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Having some minor surgery tomorrow to remove some skin cancer under my right eye, I get Percacet !!!!





Good luck!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Having some minor surgery tomorrow to remove some skin cancer under my right eye, I get Percacet !!!!



Get a wide brim hat and use sunscreen! I had one taken off my chest two years ago.
All those sunburns have caught up with us, bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Good luck!





rhbama3 said:


> Get a wide brim hat and use sunscreen! I had one taken off my chest two years ago.
> All those sunburns have caught up with us, bro.





Thanks bro's !!  Check out the thread "Wharfrat" started in the "Coastal Forum", dood makes me sound like a prufessional . . .


----------



## kracker (May 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Having some minor surgery tomorrow to remove some skin cancer under my right eye, I get Percacet !!!!


Good luck!!!

Quack posting while on Percacet, could be interesting!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks bro's !!  Check out the thread "Wharfrat" started in the "Coastal Forum", dood makes me sound like a prufessional . . .



You ARE a pruffessional. 

Oh lawd, my youngest daughter decided to have a Mary Kay party HERE tonight.


----------



## Hankus (May 28, 2012)

Yall sleep up so yallses can kill thisun tomorrow


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You ARE a pruffessional.
> 
> Oh lawd, my youngest daughter decided to have a Mary Kay party HERE tonight.


Don't knock it, Mary Kay can make her some money, honey!
Welp, got the garden planted, the pool...... eh, got one little hole to take care of, but by this weekend, yeah baby!
Hey Quack.............. wanna go fishin?
STERLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy Birthday, darlin'!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't knock it, Mary Kay can make her some money, honey!
> Welp, got the garden planted, the pool...... eh, got one little hole to take care of, but by this weekend, yeah baby!
> Hey Quack.............. wanna go fishin?
> STERLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy Birthday, darlin'!



you will put another hole in that pool.  

no rain yet.  Do believe Moses has been parting the rain clouds around me.  Sure hope today is the day he takes off.

Well the calendar says T but it sure feels like a M.  May take a couple to get the sand out of the eyes.


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2012)

Time fer a lil Monday on a Tuesday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 29, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and Hankus. 

I thought that yesterday was actually Saturday. 

I will take a couple of cups of your coffee this morning.  My entire weekend was screwed up.  I worked 11 hours on Saturday and 13 hours on Sunday at a customer's plant and it was some of the hottest and dirtiest work that I have done in the past 20 years.  Dang near killed me.  Anything that could go wrong during this shutdown, did go wrong.  I stayed hooked up in a heavy-duty complete body harness with tether straps during this entire deal and man was that uncomfortable (but very necessary) while working about 40 feet up above some heavy powerlines.  This was up on a metal structure that was so hot from the sun that it would burn your hands just to touch it.  In fact, I found out that you can cook a pot-roast complete with potatoes, onions, carrots etc inside a Tyvek suit.  I had to discard that suit and ultimately ruin two sets of jeans and shirts.  I was cooking inside that thing.  My tail is still dragging even though I tried not to do very much yesterday.  I am going to do my best to rest as much as possible the rest of this week.  I am too old now for these type of encounters.

Hope everyone has a good day and pass it on.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2012)

Good morning all, and welcome back to realityland.   Neil, happy B'Day bro...don't know how I missed that one.   Oh yeah I do, I wasn't on the puter hardly anytime over the last few days.   Hope ya had a good one.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon ear scratchers, hope everyone had a great howiday!


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Mornin peoples.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2012)

Morning Gang, First pot of coffee down and the second one is a brewing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Mernin Droolin Drivelers.
Or is it Drivelin Droolers?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Droolin Drivelers.
> Or is it Drivelin Droolers?



Either way works.  

Ive a driveled while a drooling,
 and  Drooled while a Driveling...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Either way works.
> 
> Ive a driveled while a drooling,
> and  Drooled while a Driveling...



As long as you didn't step in it or trip over it your all good..


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all, and welcome back to realityland.   Neil, happy B'Day bro...don't know how I missed that one.   Oh yeah I do, I wasn't on the puter hardly anytime over the last few days.   Hope ya had a good one.



Thanks bro. I had a great day and ate entirely too much.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as you didn't step in it or trip over it your all good..



I tend to ride around it or just jump it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I tend to ride around it or just jump it...



Have you ever forgot to latch the saddle luggage and hit a good bump or jump something and the contents of the box exit stage right all over the dirt?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2012)

pulling up ceramic tile is for the birds


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> pulling up ceramic tile is for the birds



Why for you doing that?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you ever forgot to latch the saddle luggage and hit a good bump or jump something and the contents of the box exit stage right all over the dirt?



I have not,  Now, one of the other riders I was with had some issues the first day of our ride.  Had to go mountain climbing to retreive thier gear...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> pulling up ceramic tile is for the birds



Bust it up and shovel it out is what I did...


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

Woot! Woot!


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

Morning Idjits!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you will put another hole in that pool.
> 
> no rain yet.  Do believe Moses has been parting the rain clouds around me.  Sure hope today is the day he takes off.
> 
> Well the calendar says T but it sure feels like a M.  May take a couple to get the sand out of the eyes.


 yep, draggin my wagon dis mernin!


Hankus said:


> Time fer a lil Monday on a Tuesday


 ain't it?


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Hankus.
> 
> I thought that yesterday was actually Saturday.
> 
> ...


sounds like you NEED to take it easy!


boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all, and welcome back to realityland.   Neil, happy B'Day bro...don't know how I missed that one.   Oh yeah I do, I wasn't on the puter hardly anytime over the last few days.   Hope ya had a good one.





blood on the ground said:


> Afternoon ear scratchers, hope everyone had a great howiday!





pstrahin said:


> Mornin peoples.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang, First pot of coffee down and the second one is a brewing.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Droolin Drivelers.
> Or is it Drivelin Droolers?





Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks bro. I had a great day and ate entirely too much.


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

King of Page 20​


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

Hey Keebsy!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Where's everyone at this morning?



Right here in my chair...


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

Bunch of post deleting idjits!


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Where's everyone at this morning?




Been here since 6:45 waiting on the rest of the droolin drivlers to wake up.  

Hoo is going to be King (or Queen) of Driveler # 22?  We are going to knock # 21 out today!


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

I made it through the weekend alive​


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep, draggin my wagon dis mernin!
> :



Look at you!!! Plant a couple of plants in the garden and you're all tuckered out. More likely from drankin and floatin around in the pool all weekend....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2012)

Morning MySweet Keebs.....


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

How everyone is today???


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fixed it for you.



Jealousy is unlike you oh great hunter of turkeys


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look at you!!! Plant a couple of plants in the garden and you're all tuckered out. More likely from drankin and floatin around in the pool all weekend....


 kinda hard to float when it ain't filled up! I'm too old for manual labor, case closed!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning MySweet Keebs.....


 Heelllllooooo RM!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> How everyone is today???



feeling like I been runned over by a truck..  Alotta miles on a dirt bike and back will make an old man out of ya...

Oh wait, I am an old man...  I keep forgetting that.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebsy!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Been here since 6:45 waiting on the rest of the droolin drivlers to wake up.
> 
> Hoo is going to be King (or Queen) of Driveler # 22?  We are going to knock # 21 out today!


 go for it........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> kinda hard to float when it ain't filled up! I'm too old for manual labor, case closed!
> 
> Heelllllooooo RM!



Up here manual labor is usually spelled; Juan, or Jose' or something like that...


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> feeling like I been runned over by a truck..  Alotta miles on a dirt bike and back will make an old man out of ya...
> 
> Oh wait, I am an old man...  I keep forgetting that.



I used to race motocross when I was a teenager. I stored my last bike (CR250) in my dad's barn when I went into the army and afterwards during college. I got it out one day in my early 30's and took it to the track to ride for fun. I was so sore after that short excursion that I decided to heck with this and ended up selling my bike. Those were the days!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Up here manual labor is usually spelled; Juan, or Jose' or something like that...


 none of them live 'round heah...........


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I used to race motocross when I was a teenager. I stored my last bike (CR250) in my dad's barn when I went into the army and afterwards during college. I got it out one day in my early 30's and took it to the track to ride for fun. I was so sore after that short excursion that I decided to heck with this and ended up selling my bike. Those were the days!



I hear ya there.  We ended up with 5 200+ mile days in arow, then I had a 365+ mile ride home on Thursday on that KLR.  They are deffinatly not made for highway speeds..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

Good Morning, The King is in.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, The King is in.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



 Wanna share


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, The King is in.



Hey King... the fishing was good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I made it through the weekend alive​



Me too.:
I think......................


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wanna share


 sure, why not.......


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, The King is in.



Mornin.  Did you oversleep or get stuck in the mud?


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin.  Did you oversleep or get stuck in the mud?



Neither, he was out picking up a new pallet of mustard for the office.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey King... the fishing was good!


yes it was,, was gonna get some pics for you this time but my wife didnt look happy about the idea when i was trying to zoom in on the "fish" 3 boats down.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too.:
> I think......................


 Mornin


Keebs said:


> sure, why not.......


I dont know where to start, i'm beat.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin.  Did you oversleep or get stuck in the mud?



Now youre just being silly


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

gotta go


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too.:
> I think......................


 no we didn't, well, sortof, but not completely.......


mudracing101 said:


> gotta go


 later dude.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> none of them live 'round heah...........



Sure they do, they're all just busy pickin wallermelons right now...


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure they do, they're all just busy pickin wallermelons right now...


 oh well, maybe next year I'll find some & line them up......... it's all down hill from here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh well, maybe next year I'll find some & line them up......... it's all down hill from here!



I've been down there, remember. There ain't no uphill nor downhill. Ever!! It's all flat....


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been down there, remember. There ain't no uphill nor downhill. Ever!! It's all flat....


 there ain't a flat spot to be found on my place................ no we ain't got nuttin like ya'll do, but still, it ain't "Flat as a flitter" neither!


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

yall


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

let's


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

wrap


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

this


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

one


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

up
.


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

so
.


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

that


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

we
.


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

can


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

start


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

a new


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

one.


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

What ya'll done did


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2012)

Ijit


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

Somebody is asleep on the job


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

I'm still King


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody is asleep on the job


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody is asleep on the job



Silly magicians must be snoozing


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

Its good to be KING


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm still King



Your reign is ending soon mustard bro.


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Silly magicians must be snoozing



Uh Oh, I lost # 22.  Magic mans did it!


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its good to be an IDJIT


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 29, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Your reign is ending soon mustard bro.



I'll always be King


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why for you doing that?


remodlin the master bath


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Bust it up and shovel it out is what I did...



figured it out about half way through.......shovel=


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Uh Oh, I lost # 22.  Magic mans did it!


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll always be King



King of the throne?


----------

